# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt12



## Shellebell

happy  ladies


----------



## mimi41

Thanks shelley

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## claire1

Afternoon everyone.  Hope your all OK?


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies I have added lots of you on ********, my name is Nicola Alexander was price if I have forgotten anyone.xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Hi ladies

Pickwick i was wondering who was who.  

Claire how are you today

Kara hows tyler, Luke and yourself

Hi to everyone else


----------



## popsi

just marking for now.. hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## claire1

Michelle I'm OK thanks.  I'm on call at the mo so just relaxing at home and washing some of the baby's bedding so that I can put them away.

How are you?

Pick hope your OK


----------



## julespenfold

Just marking hope everyone is well today x


----------



## pickwick

Evening ladies.  I am well 4 days to 9 week scan, it still all feels slightly unreal.  John (DH) did a massive bike ride in the black mountains today and I am home alone over mums as she is away and DH has mates stopping over so I thought I would escape the cycling chit chat.
I am just gonna watch a movie and relax I think.  
I hope you girls are enjoying the weather and some of you recovering from last nights concert.  sounds like it was fab.  
Nice to put some names to faces on **.xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

How are you all doing?

Mimi - you are so close now, it seems to have flown by. Bet you cannot wait to meet your little one now

Kar - how are you and tyler doing, then photos are fab

Pick - not long till your scan, how are you feeling? Any pg symptoms yet? ps I added you on ** just incase you wonder who Tess is    It is alway great to see who you chat too.

Claire - how are you, not too much longer fo ryou either, lots of babys due now


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Just catching up after the weekend, had a lovely time with the girlies and didn't mind being sober. It was so hot though, hotel was like a sauna and being out in the sun got to me a bit. Feeling pooped now and looking forward to a good night's sleep.

Claire, hope you are feeling ok

Kara, how's you and Tyler, hope Luke doesn't have to go to work tomorrow

Mimi, how are you feeling - time is flying by now and tiddly will be here v soon

Pick, my scan is on Thurs too - wishing you lots of luck

Ffydd, must be great to have started buying things. Glad you are feeling a bit better

Nic, how are you doing?

Hope Morgan is ok Taffy

Hi Sugar and Queenie, hope you are both well

I'm going to go and add people on ******** - in case you are wondering who the strange looking person in the anorak and woolly hat is!!!


----------



## kara76

pick wow 4 days i bet your exciting. riding in the black mountains sounds lovely for your dh

sarah glad the hen party went well, did you tell them all your news?

how is everyone?

afm well i have been sleeping on the sofa with tyler on me opps, i have a banging head ache and feel quite ****ty


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry you aren't feeling too good Kara, hope you are better tomorrow. Yeah, I was with three really good friends who know about tx so had told them. Didn't know the others but I think they clicked and were very good at not asking. Wedding is in 6 weeks so will be all in the open then!


----------



## Jule

Pick will u add me on ** julia eynon.ill accept then when I'm home.
Hi everyone.
Sarah how was the hen wkend?
Hi kara,mimi,claire,tess and everyone else


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone   


Sarah and Pick - I can't believe that you are 9 weeks pg already! That's flown by! Good luck for your scans this week. 


Sorry to say I've been a bit of a moaning minny this weekend so probably better I didn't post. Been suffering with back pain so not getting much sleep -I think I'm getting about 4 hours average a night which I'm not used to so making me a bit cranky. Yesterday I was in a right old mood and was getting really frustrated with my bump getting in the way of everything I wanted to do. It was only then last night when I was laying awake feeling the babies wriggling around in my belly that I started feeling really guilty for feeling that way   .


Nevermind, feeling back on track today. Trying to exercise about 3 times a week to keep me supple and help with the back pain. Also bought myself a new dress which always helps! Feeling quite anxious about the scan on Weds but can't wait to find out the sex of the babies.


Hope everyone has a great week x


----------



## pickwick

Hi Jules I have added you already.

Hi Sarah, good luck to you for Thursday.xx

Nic, I know it's flown by I can't believe it, no symptoms at all so far apart from weeing alot so I am hoping that I am going to be lucky and not suffer sickness.  Fingers crossed.  Sorry you were feelingf a bit low over the weekend, back ache is not very nice and you are bound to feel different.  Good luck for Wednesday.xx

Kara I hope you are feeling better today.x

Hello to everyone else, sending lots of hugs.

Well I guess I had better do somew work now so catch up later.xx


----------



## mimi41

Tric unfortunately for some people the sleep thing gets worse as it has for me.  You'll get used to it hun and when the babies arrive even less sleep then hun lol

Good luck with scans this week ladies, can't wait to hear the news

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

nic the not sleeping for me got worst as i grew bigger and im sure the heat isnt helping. you will be getting less once those babies are here so it does set you up ready for it

pick and sarah bet you girls cant wait now, you will see a massive difference between the scans

mimi hows you?

Tyler didnt have a very good night, she woke up alot and seemed upset, i went to bed at 10pm as my head was banging and i was shattered, luke came up at 11pm and i woke up then i was up an hour later, think i got about an hour and half between feeds. i do feel ok but no doubt i will be tired later. i think this is the one major thing with breast feeding, you cant just add an extra scoop of fomula for when they need that little extra and you are the only one that can feed them. i did manage to catch a smile on camera today yay


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nic I wonder whether its worth you speaking to your GP about the back pain. I had SPD and they referred me straight to physio and they gave me a pregnancy girdle (as fetching as it sounds!) It basically goes across your back and velcro's together at the front to support your bump - you'd be welcome to have mine but its rather large!  

Sarah, Pick and Nic - Good luck with your scans this week - time has really flown.

Sounds like a nice weekend Sarah

Mimi - not long to go now - how much longer do you have in work?

Kara -sorry to hear Tyler is not letting you get enough sleep - but you are doing fab with the feeding

Sugar hi - hope you had a good holiday

Queenie - is it back to school today? Hope you had a good half term 

Ravan, Miriam, Ebonie and Popsi - hope you and your little ones are ok 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone ..... 

Morgan has had a difficult weekend - he is proper teething. He has been off his food, sore bum and just inconsolable. 
I went to Asda shopping and left him with DH yesterday. I was gone about 45 mins and he cried the whole time - poor Mike was tearing his hair out   The teething powders and ring helped a bit but we ended up giving him some Calpol just to get him some sleep in the afternoon.  
Thankfully he seems a little better today - just wanting to be cuddled (not too much of a hardship  ) We have HV today so just hoping he has gained some weight.


----------



## kara76

taffy poor morgan, i find it so hard when T cries!

hope the HV goes well, what is yours like?


----------



## Taffy Girl

It is awful when they cry and you can't do anything... 

My HV is really, really lovely and I get on very well with her. She is sensible, supportive and gives good practical advice. The only thing that I regret is that she was not more supportive of me breastfeeding early on, as I think giving Morgan formula meant that my supply never really increased enough to keep up with his demand - but obviously she was concerned about him not gaining weight and I cant criticise her for that lol.    

There is also a nurse who works with her who is very lovely and runs a lot of the groups at the Children's centre, who is fab. There is another HV that I know quite well as we always meet when walking the dog in the park - very strange when I first saw her because we knew we knew one another but couldn't place where from!


----------



## kara76

taffy thats great your hv is so good, maybe i just havent gelled with mine

i think tyler feeding so often to increase my supply, i did ask my hv what would happen if tyler didnt gain or lost weight and she didnt answer and said carry on with what im doing. bf certainly isnt easy


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies.. just a quick post as I am off to get ready to go shopping for fathers day presents in a minute    

Kara... bless poor Tyler honey xx you try to rest when she is resting 

taffy... i find neurofen baby better then calpol for teething, may be worth a go lol.. its all trial and error but found our princess settled much better after that as its anti inflam medicine xx 

love to all you other mums, and bumps out there... gutted where has summer gone ! xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope you gel with her soon! 
Try not to worry about the weight gain - BF babies do gain much slower and they now have different growth charts for BF babies. Morgan was measured against the old formula charts   

BF is hard - I think I am coming towards the end of BFing as he is now only getting one full feed a day. I was really upset about my dwindling supply but I have managed to get to about four months with mixed feeds so not gonna beat myself up over it. 

Morgan is lying on his gym looking at his hands - he has a new sleepsuit on with green scratch mitts built in and he looks as though he is thinking "WTF I have green hands!!" LMAO   

Ooh popsi thanks for that! Hope you and princess are OK


----------



## kara76

popsi your full of good tips, its just learn as we go isnt it?

i didnt know there are 2 different scales, my hv did say alot is down to genetics and luke is tall and thin and Tyler will probably be the same

taffy you have done really well the the bf, deffo dont beat yourself up about it you have done a wonderful job. i sometimes find it more rewarding than other times!!!!

taffy when did you start getting morgan into a routine?

tyler seems to be awake so much and deffo in the evenings, i love it when she is awake but i find it hard when she is upset and the only way to console her is cuddles.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Morgan does not really have a routine - or if he does it is constantly changing if that makes sense. 
He was feeding (and being changed) 3 hourly on the dot when we left hospital and that continued for a while but now its varied. He usually goes up to bed when we go and will now sleep through till about 5.30 or 6am when DH gets up - some days we go back to bed and sleep till the next feed at about 8.30/9am - other days we get up, eg if we are going out. I feed on demand and he now goes more than three hours. Some days he sleeps a lot other days he is awake a lot. If I want him to sleep I just take him to a mother and baby group lol!! 

I have just ordered Mike a collage photo mug for fathers day through truprint.co.uk/cashqueens - the mug should be £7.99 - but if you sign up and get the code you just pay £1.99 for delivery. Bargain!  

Morgan got weighed and has gained 8oz in 2 weeks - he is now 10lb 11oz and is on the 9th centile (dropped slightly) so we have to go back again next week.


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Kara hope tyler has a better night tonight and hope you fel better hun

Poor morgan and his teething.  

Popsi its learn as you go isn't it, i'll be needing all this advice soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Mimi, how are you today? Bet you are glad it is cooler hun

Poor Morgan sounds like he is going through the mill just now Taffy. Hope the teething troubles ease off soon. Lovely idea for a fathers day present. How special his first fathers day   

Nic, sorry you weren't feeling too good this weekend, hope the back pain eases and you can catch up on some sleep. Good luck for scan on Wed

Hope you are ok today Kara, hope Tyler has a better night tonight.

Glad you are feeling well Pick, time is going so quickly isn't it!

Hi to everyone else xx

Came home from work early today, totally pooped. I don't feel sick but a bit off colour. Had acupuncture today and she said she can normally tell what flavour the baby is by 8-9 weeks due to changes in pulse and has only been wrong once. She's never treated anyone with twins though so she reckons it might be a bit of a challenge figuring this one out!


----------



## kara76

taffy morgan is a little porker now lol bless him, i cant wait to see him again for a cuddle , we can swap lol

mimi how are you? bet you cant wait to finish work now

sarah good for you leaving work early, will be interesting to see if your acu lady is right on guessing lol

been over my mums which was lovely and tyler was smiling and cooing at my parents, i have posted a pic on ** of her smiling, its lush. feeling less shattered tonight well atm lol, went to the shops with luke, tyler and my mum and brought 2 new tops which were cheap yay


----------



## mimi41

Kara glad you had a nice day and the photos on ** are lush

Sarah take your time i remember being very tired in the early days hun

AFM i'm having quite a few bh's and i have a bad back all good signs lol

Ooh yes and i'm 36 weeks today woohoo


----------



## kara76

wow 36 weeks its mad how quick the time goes isnt it. braxton hicks are good and prepare your uterus for labour woo hoo 

Tyler is smiling and cooing loads now which is lovely


----------



## mimi41

I'll try to get over this week, i'm only working 4 days this week and then 5 next and i'm finished.  Getting more tired now and bump feels quite heavy.


I got physio on thursday which i'm hoping will sort out my hands

Tyler has a lovely smile hun


----------



## kara76

rest when you can, i kinda wish i rested a little more lol. it will be nice when you finish work

i have to go to the docs tomorrow for bp check and blood test to check my platelets!Tyler does have a beautiful smile and voice lol, she is such a happy little thing


----------



## mimi41

She knows how special she is!

Hope your bp is back to normal tomorrow and your platelets hun

I have a busy day in the office tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wow 36 weeks Mimi, nearly there! Rest up and try to take it easy for your last few days at work.

Must be lovely to have lots of smiles from Tyler, Kara, bet your parents had a lovely time with her. Hope checks go ok tomorrow. 

Yep, definitely feeling the need to take it easy, the drive to work is tiring me out at the moment so going to work at home for a couple of days as no meetings I have to be in for. Lucky I can do that. I told one of my bosses today. He was the first person I spoke to at work after last tx and he was so lovely and supportive when I felt so bad. He had a few tears when i told him today, what a lovely man.


----------



## kara76

aww sarah what a lovely man your boss sounds, you need to rest when you can too

mimi try not to work too hard lol, just think soon i will be visiting you in hospital

im eating loads today as i didnt wana another head ache so needed energy lol


----------



## mimi41

You must remember you hun, you need to keep your reserves up for tyler

Sarah your boss sounds lovely


----------



## kara76

i always forget me lol

i have drafted a letter ready to send to work with a copy of a letter about my sick leave that was not annual leave and also asking for them to confirm other details and also when can i expect payment for overtime and annual leave that is owed from 2009 lol, i have also contacted the account and will send a copy there so they cant wriggly out of it


----------



## mimi41

Isn't it bad you have to do this.  Mat leave is supposed to be your time with lo not chasing plonker bosses for money


----------



## kara76

legelly i can take 4 weeks paid annual leave from end of smp or if i chose not to go back i have to wait til the end of full maternity leave which is feb unless they are willing to pay me which i cant see it lol

think im gona get off for the night and chill before feeding again lol

night all


----------



## mimi41

Same here darl, have a good night


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks spooks - good luck for your treatment x 

Kara good luck at the docs today. 

Hello everyone - just a quick post from me as I'm off to pick Mum and Dad up from the station - they are back from hols and I've missed them sooooo much this time! I know they will be dying to see Morgan so we're off to surprise them!


----------



## kara76

morning all

spooks all the very best for more treatment. how long did you bf for?

taffy i bet you have missed your parents, mine go away for 2 weeks on saturday

i think Tyler is having a growth sprut as her feeding is still increased even through she did sleep for over 4 hours early evening it was again every 1 and half to 2 hours last night. my milk is deffo increased and the let down more powerful and poor Tyler gulps so much she chokes. she is sat in her bouncing chair atm and is so happy, cooing and smiling away. got my toothache back so gona check i can take some painkillers which im pretty sure i can considering the amount i was on after the section lol


----------



## kara76

docs went ok, blood taken and i found out my platelets were 525 which is pretty high!! bp is now 135/85 so still high for me.

went to carmarthen to have a look in matalan and there are some lovely baby clothes in there and then the hv called as there was some confusion with a form and has just popped in and while she was here she weighed tyler and she is now 8lbs 3oz thats from 7lbs 15oz in 4 days woo hoo, i had a feeling maybe she was just checking up on us lol, im really happy with such a gain and feel my boobies are doing me proud and makes all the hard work worth it

everyone ok?


----------



## Jule

Well done kara witt the feeding tyler is doing great.
Taffy how is morgan teething?
How exciting spooks to start tx again good luck.
How are you mimi?not long now
Hi everyone else?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Kara - thats a fab gain - well done you (and your boobies lol!)

Well, we think we may have a tooth coming through - Morgan is much better today thanks. More settled, his bum has cleared up and he is eating again. Spent the day at Mum and Dads which was really nice. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## mimi41

Kara woohoo to tylers weight gain

Taffy hopefully poor morgan will be more settled now

Jules you still on cloud 9 hun

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

wow taffy a first tooth, how exciting for you, glad you had a good day

mimi hows you? so close now

cheers jule

i was only saying to my mum yesterday that if i had to stop breast feeding if tyler wasnt gaining weight i would be happy as i have done over a month so this news today is great. im off for a bath between feeds lol. nurse in surgery told me to give a bottle for the last feed at night to fill tyler up and make her sleep longer, im gona refrain for now at least as im not too shattered but if i do become exhausted i will do just that, i dont wana mess with my supply as i think its just perfect atm


----------



## mimi41

Your doing really well hun

Is cath breast feeding and have you heard how mum and baby are


----------



## kara76

ive heard from cath and mum and baby are doing great, dont know if she is breast feeding.

your hoping to bf mimi?do you have some formula too?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah definitely going to have a go hun.  Got formula just in case


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done on the feeding Kara, Tyler is doing fab

Glad you had a nice day with Mum and Dad, Taffy and good to hear Morgan is feeling brighter

How are you doing Mimi?

Nic, think you have your scan tomorrow, best of luck

Hope everyone is ok today. The midwife phoned this morning and she's coming to see me Sunday for first appointment.


----------



## claire1

Pick and Sarah good luck for your scans this week.  You'll see such a difference this time round.

Kara glad Tyler has put on weight, you're doing a great job.

Michelle not long now.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

mimi the hospital is pretty good with breast feeding support, though some mw are a little bossy as you know lol

sarah good to hear you have booked for first mw appointment

claire how are you? can i ask what high platelets mean?


----------



## mimi41

Kara they start bossing me about i'll tell them to f*ck off lol.  I'm not being pressured i'll do what i am comfortable with


----------



## kara76

deffo do what your comfy with. i had 1 bad experience with the midwives as you know but on the whole it was good, i found i learn more at home as i was relaxed. im not putting any limit of how long im gona feed for im taking it 1 day at a time! we have to go away for the day in july and will have to leave tyler which is gona be so so weird so will have to express for that day

have you got everything ready now?


----------



## mimi41

I need some arnica which helps with bruising, but i think i have everything i need except snacks and drinks hun

Where you going in july


----------



## kara76

have you got long and short sleeve body suits for baby? i hear arnica is good for bruising

we have a posh party to go to in london, will tell you about it when i see you!


----------



## mimi41

Ooh ok

Yeah got loads packed for bubs lol

Did you hear about the fox and the twins in london


----------



## kara76

omg i did hear about the fox, seems so unreal doesnt it. i feel so so sorry for the family

luke has nipped out for an hour, its great having him home as we can share parenting in the day which means i can get dressed lol


----------



## mimi41

Is luke feeling better now


----------



## kara76

yeah he is but only cause he isnt in work! he has docs again on monday for results of blood tests and to talk about what next


----------



## mimi41

Hope that goes well then

I've got mw tomorrow and i have physio on thursday i can't wait for some relief my hands are killing me


----------



## kara76

the weeks fly by now in a haze of appointments lol. i hope you get some relief, it must be doing your head in now


----------



## claire1

Kara I'm OK thanks.

High platets can be caused by a number of things, but the most common causes are blood loss or infection.  It's probably due to the fact your still loosing after the birth and your body is trying to stop it by clotting and promote healing.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## mimi41

Its just nothing helps it, never mind it will go after having baby

Yeah it does seem like it is appointment after appointment

Claire did you go on the sick


----------



## kara76

claire your a star, i did lose quite a lot of blood when i had the section maybe thats the cause, i assume that if they are ok now then thats fine but it they are still high they will probably have to check it out

are you off work now claire?

yeah mimi not long to go now


----------



## claire1

Kara if they are still high on the next set they will looking into the other causes.  But I'm sure it will settle soon.

Don't shout, but no someone else went off on the sick and if I'd have gone as well they would have been up the creak with no paddle.  Have had today as a day off, and only in for 3 and then have 2 weeks off on hols.  I'm trying to do as little as possible, but I know that my BP is still higher than it should be.  Seeing midwife on Thursday to have it checked again, just hoping it has settled.  I know I should have gone off sick, but I always feel guilty about it.  Rob's not at all happy.

Michelle hope things improve with the physio on Thursday for you.


----------



## kara76

claire your naughtie you should be off sick but i know how one can feel guilty but if you start to feel unwell just go sick and let them sort it out

im gona log off for the night, just brought another sleeping bag on ebay and a pumpkin patch coat 6-9months lol

night all


----------



## mimi41

Claire i know how you feel i'm the same

I'm signing off now as well

Ooh yeah kara stay away from ebay lol


----------



## Cath34

Hi all, sorry its been a few days! Its been pretty hectic and very tiring. 

Thank you all soooo much for your kind messages. This is the 1st chance Ive had to come online. 

All I say is wow what an experience!!! I am truly besotted with my little boy!! (And he is little!!) 

Hari is doing really well and is very contented indeed. I am recovering well, but have to remember to rest and not overdo things, but thats hard for me!!!!
My pram is coming tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that. We'v had sooooooooo many bouquets its like Chelsea flower show here!!!

Mimi- you next. All I can say is it will hit you like a lead balloon and the unconditional love you will feel is awesome!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Cath! Must be so lovely to be back home with your boy, take care and rest when you can. Bet you can't wait to take him out in the new pram. All the best to you, dh and Hari xxx


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


Just marking. Hope everyone is ok. Better get back to reports. Lol x


----------



## mimi41

Cath its sound awesome, yeah i only have a few weeks left.

Are you breast feeding?

Sarah hi, hope your feeling ok

Ffydd your ticker is flying along hun

Kara hope you had a good night

Hi to everyone else, off to work so chat later


----------



## kara76

morning all

cath aww you sound so happy, cant wait to see you all. the flowers sound lovely too lol. glad your recovering ok, dont do too much cause you will hurt i did lol

sarah how are you?

ffydd nice to see you

mimi hows you today? the days are ticking away now

i had 5 hours sleep in one go yay yay, thanks to formula, yeah we gave tyler a bottle of formula for her last feed cause i couldnt go feeding her every 1 and half - 2 hours through the night aswel as the day.my boobies are massive this morning so gona express some in a little bit. i think Tyler has a cold she sounds very bunged up


----------



## Jule

Cath congratulations.bet its lovely and u can't belive he is here.bet your house smells lovely with all those flowers .rest and enjoy hari.

Hi kara sounds like tyler done well last nite.babies do have growth spurt at 6 weeks so perhaps hers is coming early.

Mimi enjoy work as it won't be for much longer 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

im gona make a really silly comment now but i do feel a little let down with having to give her a bottle but we had too, im sure 1 bottle a day should be ok just got to get my head round it


----------



## trickynic

Hi all - just got back from our 20 week scan and ............WE'RE HAVING A BOY AND A GIRL!!!!!!!!


So worried about the scan today but they both look healthy and are growing nicely. The only problem they identified was that the little girl only has 1 artery and 1 vein in her umbilical cord instead of 2 arteries and 1 vein. They tried to reassure us that it's not likely to cause a problem but will have to keep an eye on her size as it could possibly be linked to restricted growth in some babies. However, she was actually the bigger of the two in today's scan!


Over the moon! Came home to have a quick cuppa and a choux bun - now I'd better get back to work to share the news


----------



## Jule

Don't feel silly u bound to be a bit disappointed but think how much better u and tyler will be.you will feel better with more sleep.


----------



## kara76

nic wow pink and blue, lots of shopping for you then. i think its natural to worry but trust in your cons and they will look after you and your babies woo hoo

jule thank you hun, i do feel much better today and enjoy bf more when ive slept a little lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nic - one of each - thats fab news!!

Kara glad you (and Tyler) had a good sleep - you need to look after yourself too and Tyler will be growing while shes sleeping. You are doing a fab job with her so dont be  too hard on yourself. 

Mimi hope your appointment goes ok today

Morgan has more jabs today - last ones for a while

Cath hope you and Hari are having fun

Hello everyone else x


----------



## pickwick

Nic that's fab news I bet you are so pleased.  I am glad it went well, try not to worry about your little girl I am sure they will look after you.x


----------



## Jule

Ooh nic congratulations how exciting one of each.lovely to be having two your family will be made all in one go.try not to worry bout the little girl,if they were concerned they would have said,go and celebrate


----------



## claire1

Nic congratulations on a boy and a girl.  I agree with the others, if the cons isn't too worried then I wouldn't be.


----------



## kara76

how is everyone tonight

Tyler has been feeding every 3 hours today so alot easier and nips have had a rest too and we just bathed her and she loved it yay yay


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Kara don't be disappointed 1 bottle of formula isn't going to do any harm hun.  Glad you had a good night

Tric wow boy and a girl well done hunny, don't worry they will keep a good eye on you

Taffy hows morgan

Claire if you have a strange missed call its me i can't get used to my new touch phone sorry

Jules hows you hun

As for me i am 3/5 engaged and mw thinks it might be next week for me lol


----------



## kara76

yay yay 3/5th engaged is fab, next week would suit me well as i can drive from wednesday on lol, would be great to beat the induction. does she say that cause your big? will you have a sweep at anytime?


----------



## mimi41

I'll be having sweep before seeing con but not before

Its all very exciting


----------



## kara76

calling it a sweep always makes me laugh lol

im trying to figure out now when to make a bottle up for tonight, crikey things have changed since i made up a bottle last lol, i was gona make it and leave it cool for a while but it seems that isnt what they say!!!!


----------



## mimi41

What about making it about 8.30 at least it will cool for the last feed then


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wow Mimi, good job your bag is packed! How exciting

Congratulations Nic, one of each is fab. I remember you saying at the meet that's what you hoped for, so pleased for you. Funnily enough, my sister in law had her 20 week scan last week and their baby also has the single umbilical artery. They were a bit worried, but reassured after copious amounts of googling as they realised if everything else looks good then shouldn't be a problem, good that consultant is happy. Sounds like she is a strong little girl!

Glad you have had a good day with Tyler Kara, look after yourself too and 1 bottle here and there will help keep mummy strong

How are you Claire? hope you can take it a bit easy, go on sick if you are still worried about bp, work will sort themselves out. Hope you get on ok with mw tomorrow.

Taffy, bet you are glad Morgan has no more jabs for a while now

Best of luck tomorrow Pick!

Ffydd, nice to hear from you - reports don't sounds like much fun!

I'm ok, still tired yawn yawn but fine


----------



## kara76

well thats what i thought but it says that it is only good for a certain amount of time, that has to be ******** doesnt it

sarah are you excited about tomorrow? and you pick?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Excited and a bit nervous! Everything feels fine, just hoping both still going strong


----------



## popsi

Kara... becareful with the milk, it can only be kept for 2 and a half hours once made up or will go bad and thats not good for Tyler, our princess always had cold bottles (which most babies tend to now who are bottle fed) and we just kept the boiled water in the bottles cooled and added the formula just before feeding xx

mimi... oh how exciting xx

Nic.. congrats one of each x

love to everyone else.. off to tidy the bombsite now our little lady has gone to bed for the night !


----------



## kara76

popsi i have looked and i have some fancy containers that fit inside the bottle yay yay but i do think that maybe the world has gone mad as what has really changed from when bottles were made it advance, im amazed any of us survived as things were so different lol. i also believe some germs are good for kids, i use to eat sand and dirt lol


----------



## mimi41

What time is her last feed hun, and work back 2 hours from that then.
What my friend does is boil the water and cool then she adds the formula just before the feed

Thanks popsi yeah very exciting

Sarah rest


----------



## kara76

well it is usually around 11pm but there is no real way to judge when breast feeding as it can vary so much. i assume you can make a bottle with cooled water? when i last made one it was made with boiled water lol


----------



## mimi41

I was going to say that kara, how come things are so different all this research.  They are now saying if your baby is born a week early it is likely to have learning difficulties, boll*cks cos i was born 6 weeks prem and i don't have difficulties


----------



## kara76

i think sometimes research has gone nuts lol, i think alot of it is listen to your own instincts too

popsi what formula do you use?


----------



## mimi41

Kara you could buy the ready made stuff in little cartons hun


----------



## kara76

i have considered that but i have a big tub of formula already , brought it when i came home from hospital just incase

gtg milk monster wants mummy milk


----------



## popsi

Kara.. I used SMA, but only full fat cows milk now she is old enough and eats a good diet... i agree dirt is good she is forever playing in the garden i changed her four times one day last week as she was soaked and stinking LOL ! and she loves to eat the sand too !!! yes you can make them with cooled boiled water, the little pots inside are a god send lol !


----------



## kara76

lol popsi your princess sounds so so lovely and fun


----------



## trickynic

Thanks Sarah - I've been desperate to start googling, even though I know how dangerous that can be! Midwife didn't seem concerned so neither are we. Good luck for scan tomorrow! You too Pick.


----------



## Jule

Good luck sarah and pick foe your scans.

Mimi 3/5 engaged fantastic,hopefully not long now.

Kara if u want advise on making up formula let me know.too much to type on my phone wot is recommended and y


----------



## claire1

Good luck Sarah & Pick for your scans tomorrow.  You'll see such a difference.

Hope everyone else is OK tonight.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ooooh Mimi that is so exciting - if you could have little one next week please as we are at Bluestone the following week and I can come and have a cuddle lol!!!   

Kara the whole bottle thing is a nightmare. We have a jug of cooled boiled water and I make them up with a mixture of boiling water and cooled water - but they do have to be used within a couple of hours like popsi says. I have thrown away rather a lot of bottles because I have misread the cues or lazy bones has not woken for a feed....  I buy the little cartons for when we are out and about as they are so much easier. 

Sarah and pick good luck for your scans. 

Claire how are you feeling - hope you are not overdoing it!
x


----------



## claire1

Michelle I can't believe how quick it has come around for you.  Is it this week you finish work?  Can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl.  We need to start the guessing game for you now.

Kara don't stress too much about topping up with a bottle.  Tyler is doing really well with your milk and is gaining weight.  Your doing a great job don't be too hard on yourself.

Taffy how's Morgan?  I'm not too bad thanks and I'm trying not to over do things, but am also trying to sort the house out so it will be easier to clean in the next few weeks.  Think I may look for a cleaner to come in and help   .

Sarah & Pick good luck today.

Guesses for Michelle

Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb 6oz


----------



## mimi41

Claire i finish work next week so can't wait.

I've got my sister to help with the housework as have not even come close to nesting

Take care of yourself

Taffy i will try my best lol

Kara i think your doing a marvellous job and it sounds like tyler is a hungry baby.  Take up jules offer ansd she might have some more ideas for you.  

Jules hi

Good luck to the scanners today


----------



## kara76

morning all

taffy i used the little pots you put in the bottles but tyler still woke up twice and went 4 hours so tonight im back to boobie. she did drink it mega quick and then puked lol

claire deffo get a cleaner or just leave it lol, my house is a tip lol

mimi hows you? bet its nice now its cooler

sarah and pick cant wait to hear

as said above back to boobie for us tonight i think

Guesses for Michelle
Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz


----------



## mimi41

i think your right about a boy, i have always thought that.

Kara see how it goes hun

I do feel more human now the weather is cooler but it is muggy.

Off to physio today, i do hope they can give me some tips on how to reduce the pain in my hands


----------



## kara76

hope it goes well for you today

i just dont see the point in giving a bottle unless it an advantage over breast feeding, we will see how tonight is. im just going with the flow now and trying different things to see what suits


----------



## pickwick

Afternoon ladies, thank you for all the well wishes.  The scan went really well it was so amazing.  We saw baby wiggling about and it actually looks like a baby now rather than a kidney bean.  We were a bit emotional and relieved all at the same time.  Everything is fine - 12 week scan on 28th June.xxx

Good luck for today Sarah.x


----------



## mimi41

pick its amazing how much they grow in a couple of weeks.  I still get emotional when i see tt


----------



## kara76

aww pick isnt it special. time will fly by now

mimi how was your appointment?

Tyler has been feeding every 2 hours ish today, yet just passed the 2 hour slot so hoping this is gona be a little longer lol. went for a nice walk


----------



## mimi41

Kara all splinted up now and hoping for some pain relief

Hope you hada nice walk


----------



## trickynic

Congrats on your scan Pick


----------



## SarahJaneH

Evening everyone

Thanks for all your well wishes...scan went well, both going strong and the right size for 9 weeks. One was wriggling about, the other a bit more laid back lol. Amazing to see the difference. We popped upstairs and saw Angela, Grace and Jane it was so lovely to see them and got quite emotional.

So pleased to hear all went well at your scan Pick, enjoy xx

Hope you have got some relief for your wrists now Mimi

Cleaner sounds like a top idea Claire

Sounds like milk monster is doing well Kara

Hope you and Morgan are ok today Taffy

Guesses for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz


----------



## kara76

sarah thats wonderful news so thats you discharged along with pick. wow girls you are neck and neck


----------



## kara76

Guesses for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz


----------



## kara76

im sure Tyler has a tooth, ive thought so for a while and as the white thing is still there and it feels like a tooth maybe it is lol


----------



## mimi41

Thats wonderful news sarah, i'm delighted for you

My neice was born with two teeth it is possible hun


----------



## kara76

my poor nips lol

mimi is the splint helping

sarah and pick post pics


----------



## mimi41

I didn't think it was but when i take it off it hurts more

Yeah your poor nips


----------



## kara76

leave it on then hun, its for the best

its amazing how quick the day goes


----------



## miriam7

glad scans went well pix and sarah bet you cant wait for 12 week one now    trickynic you must be over the moon to be having boy and girl   mimi hope the splint helps your hand how are you feeling ? kara i feel sorry for your boobies if tyler has got a tooth   


    
Guesses  for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy  2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz
miriam baby boy 25h june 8.12lb


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Well the splint has calmed down the pain in my hands, so i actually had a good night woohoo

I'm day off today but got loads to do like parenting class, bank and cleaning 

Hope everyone is well and chat later


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news on your scan Sarah! So excited you are having twins too!    I'm assuming they are in separate sacks (non-identical)?


----------



## pickwick

Morning all, 

Sarah have you had a date for your 12 week scan yet?  How are you feeling?  What is your predicted due date gal?

Hi Nic how are you doing today?

Can anyone tell me how I get a ticker on my profile?xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad the carpal tunnel is easing Mimi, don't be too busy on your day off now!

Thanks girls, am so relieved all went well. Yep, they are non identical. Nic, I will be pestering you for all sorts of tips! One of my colleagues at work has two sets of twins   , so will be round to see his wife for some advice for sure. Pick, I haven't got a date for my 12 week scan yet, but midwife is coming on Sunday for first visit. My due date is 14th Jan, are you the same? As twins probably come 2-3 weeks early, I've been told to expect any time Christmas / New Year. One way to get out of cooking the turkey!

Hope you and Tyler had a good night Kara.

See you all later, off to work boo


----------



## kara76

morning all

miriam how are you?hope to see you and maia soon. hows your sis and Abe?

mimi enjoy your parenting classes and tell us all about it, sod the cleaning wait for the nesting lol

nic love your pic on **

pick is all very exciting isnt it

sarah its great you know someone local with twins for advice. crimbo babies here we go lol, now that will be an amazinf pressie, we got our bpf day before my birthday and confirmed on my dads 60th a few days later


----------



## pickwick

Hi Sarah

My due date is the 10th January, but I am sure you will be in earlier than me with you having twins.  My midwife is coming on Monday at 4pm.  I met with her and she made appt for 12 week scan on the 28th and then said to go away and she would see me on Monday to fill in the forms.  Why she couldn't do them there and then I have no idea.x


----------



## PixTrix

GREAT news about your scan Sarah and Pick, thrilled for you.

Hope darling Tyler is ok Kara, sounds like she is coming along fab with such great care from mummy and daddy. I hope to visit next week if there is a day thats good with you.

Hope you are ok Mimi not long at all now.

O poo was just about to write a big post and my neighbour has popped in so big hi to all xx


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - the consultant told me that twins are normally born between 34 - 38 weeks and if I haven't gone by 38 weeks, they'd induce me. Not sure if I can give any tips as it's all a bit overwhelming but it's nice to share the experience with someone else!


I'm feeling ok thanks Pick - am taking paracetemol at night which helps with back pain. Went to see Florence and the Machine at Cooper's field last night which was awesome. Back was ok as long as I kept dancing (even during the talky bits!). Also, I bought my first little boy and girl outfits today - they are soooooooo cute! Can't believe there will be little people in them in a few months! 


Hope everyone else is well. I'm off to have a barbie.


----------



## pickwick

Hi Nic
That's fab that you have bought a couple of cute outfits how exciting.  I' glad you are keeping ok.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sarah and pick congrats on your scans going so well. good luck both for mw app.

mini not long for you now. glad the hand pain is easing for you .

kara it sounds to me like you are doing a fantastic job with tyler. 

nic congrats on a boy and girl.

taffy must be great to have your parents back. bet they missed morgan. hope he is well.

miriam hope you and maia are feeling better

raven how are you and sam.

ebonie how are you and j. has he had a good first week back.

spooks good luck for tx in the summer.

popsi sounds like princess is fab. my friends daughter loved to suck the dirt off stones when in the garden playing.

Guesses for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations nic on a boy and girl so sweet u bought their first outfit xxxx

KARA you are doing a fab job with tyler hun ur pics on ** are lush xx

michelle omg not long and ur little bundle will be here    so exciting for you   

cath hows your little bundle ?   

queenie he enjoyed his week of but he was glad to go back as well god help the 6 weeks holidays    he will be breaking up on the 16th july not long   

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

Guesses for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz


----------



## kara76

evening ladies

nic and sarah its good you have each other and can share your experience of twins and parenting tips afterwards. nic your little ones will soon be wearing those outfits

picl how are you tonight

queenie thank you hun. 

been out and about most of today


----------



## miriam7

evening all ... tricky nic its fab when you start buying clothes must be great to be able to buy both girls and boys   

Guesses for Michelle

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah  baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz 
miriam baby boy 25h june 8.12lb


----------



## Ffydd

Nic, that's fantastic news about your scan!! A boy and a girl! Wow. Have you been buying?

Sarah, twins for you too, great news.

Not long now Mimi! What do you think it is?

Hope everyone else is good x

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 21st june 8lb 10oz
[/size]Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz


----------



## kara76

hiya how is everyone today?

weather is nice but very windy, we are off drifting, mil picking me and Tyler up at 11am so im trying to get organised lol 
opted for mummy milk last night yet took a bottle up just incase, went to bed at 11.45 fed Tyler til 12.15 and she went 3 hours then fed again and another 2 hours so im not gaining much from giving a bottle yet what we might do when im shattered is i go to bed and luke does the last feed. just see how is goes, if Tyler or myself isnt gaining anything from it i dont see the point plus she proper pukes with a bottle and seems to have much more wind

looking forward to going out today just a pain we havent got a pram umbrella, ive ordered one online now.


----------



## claire1

Hope you have a good time today, the weather is great.  My friend doesn't use an umbrella, she uses a cotton sheet/shawl and puts that over the pram, she says that she finds that covers better.  It's worth a go till your umbrella arrives.  Kara don't forget Tyler's having a growth spurt around now so will need a bit extra.  Don't worry just do what feels right for the both of you.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

claire thats exactly what we have been doing with the pram but i like to see her lol

hows you?


----------



## claire1

Oh I can understand, hopefully it will arrive soon.

I'm not too bad at the mo, blood pressure was down on Thursday, so feeling a bit happier with that now.  Although midwife wants to check it weekly now.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all, thanks for good wishes ladies   

Hope you have a good day out and about Kara, sounds like a plan to let Luke do the bottle when you are pooped. Just go with whatever feels right for you and baby. Hope your pram umbrella arrives soon!

Ebonie, you will have your hands full with 6 weeks of school holidays!

Claire, glad the bp is down, hope you can get some rest too

Mimi, hope you are doing ok today

Pick, glad you have a date for next scan. Wonder why she wouldn't fill the forms in when you saw her. I had to pick up mine from the health centre and fill in as much as I can before she comes for first visit. 

Hi Ffydd, how are you? Have you been buying more things?

Nic, how lovely to have bought first boy and girl outfits, they will soon be here! Interesting to hear what your cons said, mw is coming tomorrow so might find out a bit more about what our hospital policy is. 

Cath, hope you and little Hari are doing well

Miriam, Maia, Sam and Ravan, hope you are all well

Popsi, sounds like Princess is doing great - and keeping you very busy!

Hello Spooks, hope baby Spooks is well and good luck for next tx

Hi Queenie and Pix!

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Queenie1

morning all,

kara have a good day. enjoy the sunshine. i think you are doing a wonderful job and think you should do what feels right for you and tyler. 

claire glad to hear the bp is down. make sure you keep resting.

mini how are you today. getting very excited now as all eyes are on you.

hi to all mummies to be. hope you are all well and not overdoing things. 

hi to all mummies and babes hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Ffydd i think i am having a boy so everyone guessing the same as me at the mo.  How are you

Queenie yeah very excited now, and i will admit a little scared

Kara thats the prob with formula compared to breast but as long as you can get some rest hun

Sarah how are you, have you come down from cloud 9 yet, hopoe not !

Tric congrats on boy and girl what a perfect package hun

Claire glad your bp has come down hun

Hi to everyone else hope you all are well


----------



## kara76

had a nice day but came home early as im shattered and needed a drink and didnt take any and couldnt get to the cafe as there was bike racing on the main track

mimi how are you? you excited about the birth now?

i sawmy very pregnant friend, aww i love bumps lol


----------



## mimi41

Yeah excited and a little apprehensive lol.  I have blown up my ball and have been using it today

Its steves birthday today so we are going out tonight for chinese in pentlepoir.  I'm shattered though

How was the drifting and how are you and tyler


----------



## kara76

labour is a wonderful experience with the best gift ever at the end

we are good tired lol


----------



## mimi41

Glad you had a good time today

I can't believe i finish work on friday, only thing my boss is still adding things toi the list.  Oh well i can only do what i can


----------



## kara76

i would go on a go slow in work lol, do you have anymore classes?


----------



## mimi41

Can't go to last class as its my last day and boss is in early for last handover.

I bought one of those mirrors today for the back seat.  I rather the carseat in the back safe in the base


----------



## pickwick

Hi everyone just a quick post from me as I am off to pick up my parents from Heathrow with DH.  Hope everyone is well today.x


----------



## kara76

those mirrors are great

im so looking forward to driving again. not sure if im gona go to kent next weekend, i know luke is gona be gutted if i dont go its just that its such a long way and i cant just come home if im knackered etc etc


----------



## mimi41

He'll understand though hun.  It is a long way, you might change your mind though hun

Woohoo behind the wheel again


----------



## kara76

m not 100% on what im gona do yet, this might be a way to blag a nice family weekend away another time lol

btw happy birthday steve


----------



## mimi41

Thanks hun i'll tell him

It'll be nice to go away another time hun


----------



## kara76

im still getting a achy back too, oh i dunno what to do


----------



## mimi41

Your ligaments and all are still recovering hun.  Can you use ibrufen whilst bfing


----------



## kara76

i sometimes take paracentamol

i pushed the pram today for the first time yay


----------



## mimi41

great job, proud moment then hun


----------



## kara76

yeah lol

luke has proper spoilt tyler with daddy cuddles, she is in my arms now


----------



## mimi41

How can you not, she is gorgeous.  I was showing steve photos of her on **, she is filling out now


----------



## kara76

she is getting heavy now and long lol. its so hard not to cuddle her, no way i can leave her cry, as long as she goes down at night im happy lol, ive bid on a wrap sling on ebay so i can carry her on my front


----------



## mimi41

let me know how it works for you, cos i was thinking of getting one

Maybe when i finish work we can meet for coffee


----------



## kara76

i have 1 sling and and carrier but they dont suit atm maybe cause im short


----------



## mimi41

i bought a carrier for steve, thought i'd buy sling for bfing when out


----------



## kara76

that why i brought a sling

i went for a premaxx one on ebay but how the heck you breast feed i dont know, the front carrier would be good but tyler needs to be able to hold her head up to make it comfy for me. the premaxx one will be good for later as it can be used as  a hip carrier when they are older. i would like a wrap sling but omg they are expensive! bf is public is getting easier as tyler latches on herself now and to any part of my body, nose, chin, shoulder, neck lol


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


Another question, when do I need to book into an antenatal class. Are the free ones any good, or should I book a private one do you think? x


----------



## mimi41

ooh she sounds comical.

How much are the wrap slings i haven't checked

Ffydd it all depends on what is on offer in your area.  My mw told me about ours


----------



## kara76

ffydd i had 1 antenatal class (free)but i know you can book private classes and if you wana do this i would do it soon as they get booked up. personally i think even if i had a 100 classes your body takes over during labour and tells you what to do anyway, its amazing if you listen to what your body is telling you

wrap slings are around £50, bit expensive if it doesnt suit!

oh yeah Tyler is so funny and sometimes sounds like a pig when she is feeding and then pulls her head back while latched on, my nipple ends up inches long lol


----------



## mimi41

PMSL what a little darling. 

Ooh £50 a lot of money, i might have to rethink that then


----------



## kara76

you can get slightly cheaper ones, i wish i could test a few. i have to be careful cause of my scar too


----------



## mimi41

Is it still painful hun.

Hope you win that sling on ebay

Got to go going out so got to shower and put glad rags on.  To tell the truth i just want to go to bed lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a lovely evening Mimi, happy birthday to dh

Glad you have had a good day Kara, Tyler sounds so comical!

Bet you will be glad to see your folks Pick

Yep Mimi, still up in the clouds lol!


----------



## claire1

Ffydd my midwife told me about them.  Think she booked me in when I saw her around the 22 week appoint.  I would ask her first,to see what they offer you, as I know they can be expensive privately.  In our area we get 4-5 sessions, I should be starting mine around the start of July.

Kara glad you had a good day, but I bet you are tired now

Michelle hope you have a good night

Hope everyone has had a nice day


----------



## kara76

mimi enjoy your night

sarah and claire hi girls

im gona try and have a nap, i feel really tired now. my scar doesnt hurt sometimes but its more pains inside


----------



## trickynic

Ffydd - I know there are free ante-natal classes available through NHS but I have also booked a course through NCT http://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/home. Quite expensive but a lot of my friends have recommended it as they have stayed friends with the other couples on there as their kids grow up. You'd need to book pretty soon as places fill up really quickly.

Hope everyone is having a nice time on this lovely sunny day. I have finally managed to buy a dress for a wedding I am going to in August. I should be pretty mahooosive by then so may end up looking like a blimp, but oh well. What do you think? http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Maternity-Exclusive-Marco-Maxi-Dress

/links


----------



## kara76

nic thats a lovely dress and you might even get some wear out of it afterwards, 
whatever you girls do dont give away any of your maternity wear til well after the birth cause the smaller stuff is great for afterwards, im in maternity jeans as they are so comfy plus im still a good few lbs bigger

im not going with luke now next weekend, just think 5 plus hours in a car is too long for tyler, will miss luke drifting but i have to be sensible, another couple of months and it would be fine


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely dress Nic! I have a couple of weddings in July. I've tried on a couple of dresses I already have but they are getting a bit tight so think I will have to find something with a bit of give in it.

Sounds like a good idea to stay at home Kara

Hope you had a nice evening Mimi

How is everyone today?


----------



## serenfach

Hi all .. hope you're all well. I have 2 quick Q's if anyone can help, please?? I'm on a 'third trimester' thread here but there's no one on there from Wales and it seems things are done very differently across the border 

*1]* Has anyone here done or been asked to do a birth plan?

*2]* How often were you weighed and measured at your local hospital? [I haven't been weighed or measured at all]

I had a 4D scan at 30+6 and the lady there adv baby was est to weigh about 4lbs << when I told my MW that she said 'Oh, then you might be induced early...' but thereafter said no more about it, so I'm a bit confused now. I have asked since but she just said 'We'll see how it goes..' [and still hasn't weighed or measured me!?]

Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer any advice


----------



## mimi41

Hi Serenfach

I haven't done a birth plan yet, but not really bothered as i think it can go out the window.  The only thing i know i definitely want is my dh there the rest will come lol

I am under consultant care so i get a growth scan every 4 weeks and from about 34 weeks i have been measured on a weekly basis.  I was told i am having a big baby but they are not overly concerned.

I think you find on the 3rd trim board their pcts are a lot better in england than in wales 

Hope this helps, others will probably say different but we are all from different areas


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah your dresses will not fit soon lol. another bit of advice with maternity clothes is buy bigger than you need if you want it to last the term 

seren i did a birth plan yet the only thing that i wanted 100% was luke there and this came into play when i needed a c section as i was offered general or more epidural, i went epidural cause it meant luke could be there. if you want to do a plan do one yet keep an open mind is the best option as things chance. my fundal height was measured by my mw from 28 weeks on wards yet my con did it at 27 weeks.i never had a growth scan. i know growth scans can be out a fair bit too.

AFM went to bed at 11pm after tylers last feed well i gave her last feed in bed as always (bf) and she spelt 4 hours woo hoo, luke was sleeping on the sofa so i just crashed out then when she woke at 530am luke came up i fed her and he stayed up with her and i spelt on and off til 930 woo hoo bliss lol. found out a family member is pregnant and this might sound shocking but i did feel a little jealous, nothing like it was before and i know how very very lucky we are to have Tyler but it was the fact that so many people struggle and she got pregnant at the drop on a hat, my heart still knows the struggle we had


----------



## mimi41

Glad you had a better night

I know the feeling, it doesn't leave you just because we have succeeded.  

AFM i'm having more bh i think and i have quite bad period pains on and off.  I'm in work as staf member phoned in sick and manager turned her phone off, next week they can get f*cked


----------



## kara76

thats good of your manager to turn her phone off!!


----------



## mimi41

Just typical, but after friday they will have to do without me.

When i did manange to get in touch with her she was quite offish, oh i can't be bothered


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a good sleep kara

Mimi, your manager is taking the pee, you look after yourself hun

Midwife has just been, she was lovely.


----------



## mimi41

Sarah i don't care anymore, i can finish early on friday now woohoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good for you Mimi!


----------



## serenfach

*Mimi.. Kara..* thanks for the replies 

It's nuts how different one area is from another. I'm actually going to have to _ask_ them to weigh and measure me 

As for a birth plan, yeah I imagine it probably would go out the window anyway.. what you said Kara, about yourt body taking over/instinct etc, is the best thing to listen to in any case.

So they won't let your OH stay if you have General then? My friend was telling me they wouldn't let her OH stay when she was induced either [they only allowed him to stay for the visiting time] but it was because they were on a ward and not in a room by themselves apparently.

Mimi.. I'm having BH quite regularly now, too. I've been told they're not supposed to hurt but blinkin eck mine hurt like hell sometimes


----------



## kara76

sarah glad your mw is nice that really helps

mimi only 5 days left in work, bet you cant wait and yeah we will do coffee or lunch even lol

seren talk about a postcode lotto, mimi lives close to me and got parenting classes and i got none!! i would start a campaign but havent the energy lol. ask your midwife to measure you and im sure she will. i was induced and luke wasny there when i was but came later, after his mum had been!. my local hospital husbands are allowed in 9 til 9. i was on a ward til things really got going yet i spent most of my first induction walking around outside and walking is meant to help. i was kinda glad luke wasnt there the whole time as it was boring as hell lol and he hates hospitals and would have ****** me off! he was there when i needed him most and that was super

girls i think its ******** that BH dont hurt cause some of mine really took my breathe away

we have had a lovely day, went to see my bro and family and Tyler had loads of fuss. my milk has changed! tyler is feeding less and i only know my milk has change from the puke lol. oh and my family member hasnt told her hubby she is pg yet!


----------



## kara76

mimi how was your chinese last night?


----------



## mimi41

Is this the jealous sister in law

Chinese was lovely i thoroughly recommend it, the crispy duck was delicious

I agree bh do hurt but not all of them.

I don't know what to do with myself today, i am so uncomfortable andhot.  Poor steve he has put the fan on now so cooled a little.

My bump is painful today as well, i just feel out of sorts

Glad you had a nice day


----------



## kara76

yep thats the one...i told her sher has to tell her dh asap

ive been to thay chinese a while ago.

sounds like your body is gearing up for the big day, my bump hurt towards the end  too.


----------



## mimi41

omg but he didn't want anymore kids did he.  She has definitely trapped him there then.  No wonder you were a little peed by this i would of told her

They are so attentive at that chinese better than hwest as they are just rude

Its this f*cking weather i wish it would make up its mind what it is doing lol


----------



## kara76

he knew she wasnt taking the pill so it shouldnt come as such a big surprise but saying that he is a **** ! i hope he is pleased as its a special time i just hope they both realise how lucky they are!!

im ooff to eat but will be back soon

need to find another sleeping bag for tonight as my darling daughter has puked over the one i like to use lol

this weather is horrid isnt it, really muggy.


----------



## mimi41

Enjoy your food hun, chat later or tomorrow


----------



## kara76

it was nice

ive learnt to eat quick lol


----------



## mimi41

Glad you enjoyed hun

I just had a magnum, naughty but nice

I feel less flustered now


----------



## kara76

yum yum i like those

i have some chocolate for later lol


----------



## mimi41

Are you busy this week


----------



## kara76

what you got in mind hun

i have stuff on most days but not all day except friday.

tomorrow is lukes docs appointment, tuesday is my 6 week check yay i will be able to drive again, wednesday is dentist, thursday is HV and friday im seeing cath and hari


----------



## mimi41

No was just wondering hun, i've got a hectic week but hopefully can meet for coffee the next week


----------



## kara76

deffo hun

we have got all our broken gold together and gona sell it and buy tyler something with the money, i would like to get her something with an emerald it as its her birth stone and maybe some antique as i like antique jewellery. my engagement ring is

just waiiting for tyler is settle and then im gona have a soak, thats my time


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

another pretty good night for us. luke has docs today for his test results and we are hoping he will get signed off again!deffo think tyler has a tooth as she has started to rub her dummy and hands over that area of gum!


----------



## mimi41

Glad you had a better night Kara, oh bless with the teething already

Hi to everyone else, no time this morning got to go to work.  The start to a really busy week but i only have 5 days left in work and ooh i am fully cooked today woohoo


----------



## kara76

gona speak to the wacky hv on thursday lol

well done on being fully roasted, sod work dont over work yourself into the ground on your last week


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with hv

Think boss will have other ideas, never mind countdown now hun

See you later


----------



## kara76

your boss might just go on a go slow, you wont get thanked lol, well done for working for so long


----------



## mimi41

Cheers hun, omg my boss is one of those people that runs at 100 miles an hour and expects you to keep up lol.

Thanks i am pleased i have managed to work right up but it has been hard, and i am knackered lol

Off i go now, or i will be here all day lol


----------



## kara76

you will have to try and rest next week and save your energy cause your gona need it.

im looking forward to getting my teeth sorted now as i have tooth ache cause ive ran out of the fancy toothpaste the dentist gave me


----------



## claire1

Girls braxton hicks can they be low down, or are they always at the top of the uterus?  Having some strange pains off and on since last night.
Hope everyone is ok will do personals later, trying to find a dress for a wedding in 2 weeks.


----------



## kara76

claire my bh were mostly low down but if your concerned call your mw. i assume there is no pattern to the pains?


----------



## claire1

Thanks hun, I just assumed they were at the top of the uterus for some reason.  They come and go each one doesn't last very long.  Seeing her Thursday so will just run it past them.

Yey I found a dress to wear at last.


----------



## mimi41

Claire my bh's are either at top or low down

Hi everyone else


----------



## kara76

hiya all

my neighbour gave birth to a baby girl today, i thought it was a happening this morning when i saw 2 mw arrive but they left and then a hour or so later they were back then more cars, then an ambulance by which time i was almost crying with worry for them then they left and the mw took scales in so we knew the baby had arrived. then we went out and dad came out to say baby girl 8lbs 7oz born on the bedroom floor! god it brought back all the emotion of when Tyler came into our lives, i am so gona cry when you girls give birth lol

real contractions will be across your whole tum and are much tighter than BH and a little achy lol

my 6 week check tomorrow yay, luke is off for 2 more weeks and i bump into wacky hv in the docs and she said yeah Tyler could have a tooth for sure! i know lol, im pretty damn certain now and she rubs her dummy and hands across her gum she also seems to get trapped wind so im gona get some drops to help


----------



## mimi41

Its an emotional time lol

Glad luke has 2 more weeks


----------



## kara76

as you well know when you came to see me. im not an overemotional person never have been but having tyler has changed things i think

sorry to lower the tone but i need sex lol


----------



## mimi41

Go for it lol

I'm an emotional wreck anyway


----------



## kara76

just told luke its about time lol

tyler is asleep in my arms, your lo will be in your arms real soon


----------



## mimi41

I know its hard to believe hun

What did luke say then


----------



## kara76

he asked if im all healed! i inform him that nothing came of my my bits lol bless him

im looking at clothes on ebay, baby clothes. we have dresses and tons of unisex baby grows but limited girls outfits and baby grows


----------



## mimi41

i'm looking for a swing now lol, does it ever end

i've got a bad belly


----------



## kara76

no it doesnt end if anything it gets worst lol. i kinda wish i hadnt brought so much clothes as Tyler is now sleeping a long sleeved vests and sleeping bags so not even using baby grows at night lol

you will probably get an upset tum on and off now til the big day, i did and never went into labout myself lol


----------



## kara76

my bath is calling 

chat later


----------



## mimi41

ok hun, have a nice bath


----------



## miriam7

oh mimi having upset belly can be sign of labour i had bad belly the day before! kara dnt go on ebay ive told you i got a black bag full of clothes for tyler!


----------



## mimi41

Miriam you never know hun.  Hows your sister and the baby


----------



## miriam7

there fine hes a chunk he only lost 1oz hes being weighed again tomorrow ..we are all up my mums watching the italy match so abes asleep on my mum and maias been giving him a gentle stoke


----------



## mimi41

he sounds a little bruiser, and isn't it lovely maia is so gentle hun


----------



## kara76

aww thanks miriam, i will try and get top cardiff soon if not will deffo be at bridgend meet

abe souns lush, how is maia with him?


----------



## miriam7

cancel that post she just tried to hit him in the head   i think shes not quite sure if hes a doll or pet   i got some cute next shoes for tyler too so dnt buy none ..will bring to meet if havent met up before then


----------



## kara76

cheers hun, im sure tyler will love them all . i have a feeling she is gona be a monkey with maia lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara good luck for your 6 week check hun - hey you'll be a free woman, on the road again! Its so weird driving the first time  

Mimi - only a couple of days left in work - hope you are feeling ok .... not long to go now. 

Miriam - Hows you?   at Maia, bless!

Claire - Hope your BHs are not giving you too much grief. I never had any so cant offer any advice - glad you found a dress.

Morgan only gained 2 ounces this week - but he has not been eating much due to him teething so they weren't too worried.  He seems to be a bit more himself again now.   

I am off to get my hair cut and coloured today. Thinking I might do something a bit radical (but will probably chicken out lol)

Hello everyone else x


----------



## mimi41

Taffy yeah just 4 days left, woohoo.  Go for it have a radical change

Morning all, won't be on much today boss is in the office speak later


----------



## kara76

hiya all

taffy hows your hair? did you have something different done? im sure your right about morgan not putting on weight due to teeting

mimi hows you?

cath cant wait to see you?

hows all the other bumps and mummies?

6 week check was fine, all good and i can drive again yay. got some calpol on prescription and thank my go for all his help. as for sexy time well dont not if you have had a section lol!!!! we have been out for my neices and nephew sports day which was nice and very hot and i fed tyler while there too and you know what it was fine one lady was chatting away to me and didnt even realise tyler was feeding til i told her lol, thankfully tyler wasnt grunting like a pig which she does alot of lol. she is being quite sick after feeds now!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep - I went radical lol    kept it long-ish but changed the colour.....
In DHs words "Ooooo F***ing hell!!!"   

Glad you are free to drive - but do take it easy for a while - I still do things and think ouch later/the next day. 
Well done on the feeding. You'll soon get the hang of it and it will be second nature.


----------



## kara76

oh what colour hun?im gona treat myself to a hair do at some point maybe when my mum comes back from hols and we can go together

i better go and bath the milk/puke/poo and smiley monster. i am amazed how much more i love her each day and i didnt think that was possible lol

you down blue stone next week?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Its kinda red - have put a pic on ** - but looks brighter in real life lol.
Yes we are at Bluestone Monday to Friday if you want to pop over / meet up. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## mimi41

Ooh Taff sounds lush love.  If you want toi meet i'm free next week (no more work after friday woohoo)

Kara tyler sounds perfect hun, can't wait to see how much she's grown


----------



## kara76

wow taffy yours a yummy mummy, deffo up to come and see you. i think we are allowed onto the site, maybe we could do lunch lol. make sure you make a trip to narberth which is a couple of miles away, some of the shops have cutie baby bits lol

mimi 4 days left in work yay yay, or is it 3

tyler has grown alot and you will notice more than me, just bathed and changed her after her pooping on me lol and now she is sleeping on the sofa!! she doesnt like her £130 carry cot anymore lol


----------



## mimi41

Maybe we could all do lunch, if i still can

Kara i bet i will notice

After today 3 days woohoo

I have pains in my foof


----------



## Taffy Girl

No mimi - you cant come to bluestone - I wanna do lunch at Withybush and meet your little one lol   
Only kidding - lunch would be good!!!

My mum  is getting the train to Narberth as she hates going in the car and we are picking her up from there.... maybe I'll leave her looking around a while - she wont be able to resist

Yay Mimi only 3 more days - bet you cant wait!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Taffy, your new hair do is lovely, yummy mummy indeed. Hope you have a fab time at Bluestone, definitely give your mum plenty of time in Narberth, lots of treaty shops there!

Mimi, hope you are ok, 3 days yay! Oh, thinking about Sat, shall we meet at 12.15, probably get us to the Tanerdy a bit early but we can bag a nice table for us all

Kara, bet you are glad to be able drive again. 6 weeks seems to have flown by though.

Claire, hope the bp is staying down.

Nic, hope all is good with you - are you on extra folic acid? My midwife told me they are going to prescribe me higher dose for the entire pregnancy due to it being twins, but google (couldn't resist!) seems to suggest not all doctors bother, interesting how things vary.

Pick, sorry you can't make Saturday, hope to meet you another time soon. Hope you are well

Ffydd, hope you are ok 

Ravan, Miriam, Cath hope you and little ones are all well


----------



## kara76

taffy narberth is a bit of a walk from the station well town is lol. im up for lunch at the hospital lol

mimi have you had pins and needles down below yet?

sarah hows you hun?
sounds like you have a good midwife

we have been out all evening at mates and then a visit to tescos for some drops to help tylers wind and we had visitors before that which was really nice. sil hubby is pleased that she is pregnant


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - yes, I'm taking the regular amount of folic acid that's included in my multi-vit, plus an extra 5mg prescribed by the doctor. Been told to keep taking it throughout the whole pregnancy. I had the first lot prescribed by the IVF clinic then the rest from my local GP.


My back has been really playing up this last week. I'm now wearing a support belt type thingy but I'm worried it's squashing the BabyBells as they really start kicking when I take it off! Went to see the Occupational Health Nurse yesterday as there are some things in work that are worrying me. I spoke to the Office Manager about my concerns now I'm pregnant to be told it's "not a priority" - maybe not for you mate! So anyway, the nurse was really good (very feisty) and is taking my concerns to the Health & Safety Manager. She's also sorted me out with a lush office chair with all sorts of levers and support for my back. Still doing yoga as well which really helps.


I also have a "mum-to-be" massage at Clarins Spa on Thursday which I can't wait for   


Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how is everyone

nic im sure the support belt is fine and you will find that your babies are now starting to kick back at you, i use to prod my tummy (not hard lol) and Tyler use to kick me back, amazing.
your back is under a lot of strain now and you centre of gavity is changing, whatever you do leave off the heals. i wore high heals and omg my back was in bits, might be an idea to get a birthing ball (any gym ball will do) and use it to sit on while you watching tv etc as this keeps your back straight

mimi 2 days left after today yay yay bet you cant wait

taffy hows you today?

went to bed at 1am and Tyler woke once in the night , she is a whole 6 weeks old today omg time is going too too quick lol

i think we need to make a little list for this thread so copy and paste and add yourself

kara- mummy to Tyler


----------



## kara76

im have to share with you all that im actually loving my sil being pregnant now, i am able to give advice etc and she is so excited. im dieing to see my neighbours little girl too

got dentist today yay at last im gona get my teeth sorted


----------



## mimi41

Copy and paste for what hun i am confused.  Put my name down anyway

Sarah 12.15 is good see you at Penblewin

Kara give tyler a happy six week cuddle

Taffy i might be in withybush yet hun

Tric hope belt works hun

Hi to everyone else

OMG i have 2 days left thankfully


----------



## kara76

copy a paste for a list of where everyone on this thread is , like a cycle buddie thread!!

never mind we will just keep it as it is lol


----------



## kara76

sorry for the short post tyler was needing me

been to the dentist today and im booked in for a 40min appointment for a root canel on the 8th july ouch lol. got HV tomorrow and i want her to check birth mark and also gona chat about the puking, i suppose the weigh in will say if tyler is getting enough food

how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41

Hope hv appointment goes well tomorrow

I have mw tomorrow


----------



## kara76

hope your appointment goes well

im gona popamd see my neighbour and baby tomorrow, luke is off out for the day


----------



## mimi41

lovely hun enjoy the cwtches


----------



## kara76

19 days to go

are you trying anything to get you started?


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

luke off out today so im gona have a tidy up i think as he is like a whirl wind of mess whatever he does lol. the infacol for wind seems to be working pretty well and Tyler is very content which is lovely. she now tends to go 3 and then 2 hours at night but 4 hours before we go to bed so need to alter that someway lol.
we have a baby rabbit that keeps coming in ours and next doors garden and i hope rex stays too stupid to see it lol, its so cute


----------



## mimi41

Kara you have done really well with routine so far, you'll get her into some routine at night.  Have you tried the dream feed i have heard about, this helps apparently


----------



## kara76

dream feed well yeah ive tried but its impossible to dream feed a breast fed baby well i cant get her to latch on unless she is awake, last night i said to luke tyler should wake soon and bingo 4 hours and 10 minutes she was awake, she is really good at going down at bedtime when we go up. we plan of setting an earlier routine when luke is back from his drifting as i want her downstairs with me while he is away

the baby whisperer is good and alot of her stuff makes so much sense and im doing things without even knowing it , are you reading the baby whisperer?


----------



## mimi41

No i must get a copy.

I've tried not to read too much as i think i will stress myself out.  I'll wait until baby is here and see what happens lol

You and luke will work it out hun, it all takes time doesn't it

Off to work, won't be on line until later as i'm in narberth today.  I'll text you later from work phone


----------



## kara76

hope your mw appointment goes well

i tried to read books before tyler was here but took nothing in now i read bits which suit our situation and alot of it is instinct and how the baby is i think, i prefer baby whispered to gina ford thats for sure. my mil thinks we are very chilled parents and i do feel chilled thats for sure, i just refuse to put pressure on myself yet i did  a few times about breast feeding lol. im very much letting tyler tell me what she wants and its alot easier now we know eachother better as i know her different cries and can most of the time work out what she wants, its great. 
bet you cant wait


----------



## claire1

Kara it will all settle in time.  Your doing a great job.

Michelle good luck with the midwife today.

Hope everyone else is good.

Off to get blood pressure checked again, and then spend the day on the beach.


----------



## kara76

thanks claire, hope your bp check is ok? i was having regular bp checks and its great they are keeping an eye on it

been to see my neighbour and aww her baby is a cutie, similar weight to tyler (well we will know later lol) but shorter. she gave birth on the bedroom floor with gas and air for the last 20mins only

better go and put the second load of washing out, between luke and tyler im always washing lol


----------



## kara76

seems i have now gelled with the wacky hv but it didnt go well, Tyler has only gained 1 1/2oz in 9 days so we spoke about what to do and have decided between us that we would do 1 formula feed a day and express too to keep the milk supply up and see if anything changes at the next weigh in which is tuesday! the HV has to run her weight gain past a gp now to and she is almost on the 9th centiel but hv still thinks its more genes than anything and is happy tyler hast lost weight but was honest and said she expected more! i fed tyler while she was here and she could see tyler is feeding well.

she also has reflex aka puking

im a little disheartened but ok as tyler is a happy baby and thats what counts


----------



## Taffy Girl

Glad you have finally gelled  
morgan is on the 9th centile - small is beautiful I say    

try not to worry and keep up the good work! 
x


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Kara tyler looks so healthy and she always looks like she has gained weight.  You'd be told off if she was a porker hun

AFM been to MW and i have odema quite bad, hopefully when i give birth i will be skinny again lol

Other than that everything tickety boo    

Hope everyone is enjoying this heat, i'm not lol


----------



## kara76

thanks taffy, i know you went though poor weight gain. what happened? did you have to see a specialist?

mimi bet the weather doesnt help the swelling


----------



## mimi41

This weather don't help anything lol.


----------



## kara76

its helps me dry the mountain of washing lol

not long to go now, you wont be needing any snow suits for baby thats for sure


----------



## mimi41

Lol ok for washing then but no good for me

No snow suits hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well for us we had to increase the number of bottles of formula (from 1 to 3 a day) and then gave formula top ups after BFs to get him to gain weight in the first place. We saw the paediatrician at about the same time but because he was increasing more or less along the same centile (rather than dropping more centiles) they said its ok. He started off WAY above the 99th but soon dropped to 25th when he was not gaining. Since then he has been steady between 9th and 25th.  The HV just accepts now that he will be a slow gainer and a small baby - but its taken a while to get to that. This week he only gained 2oz and they did not seem too concerned.  

Oh Mimi - you must be suffering in this heat.    Morgan has lots of snow suits in 3-6 months that will be fitting him lovely soon lol


----------



## kara76

cheers taffy, hv said that we might have to see a paediatrician yet all they do is monitor isnt it. i hope the 1 bottle a day does the trick, i think we just have a skinny little girl on our hands lol Tyler has dropped from the 50th to the 9th so hoping she doesnt drop anymore but im not gona get hung up on it now after the intial upset cause im feeding on demand so can do no more lol

i have snow suits that tyler will never wear but my sil can have them as her baby is due in feb

mimi you need some of that magic mist spray. soon you will be wondering if baby is too hot, too cold lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Mimi, hope you have got your feet up hun, one more day at work!   

Sounds like you are doing grand Kara, we all come in different shapes and sizes and Tyler sounds like she is just fine. Good that they are keeping an eye, but hopefully will need no more than that.

Hope you had a good day at the beach Claire, that sounds like a good way to keep the bp down!

Nic, clinic never gave me extra folic acid, must have forgot oh well, I've got some now. 

Pick, Ffydd, hope you are both doing ok.

Taffy, Morgan will just be fitting his snowsuits at the right time!

Miriam, how are you and Maia?

Is Sam keeping you busy Ravan?

Hope everyone is ok. afm, still pooped but otherwise fine. I had mega busy days on Mon and Tues, then planned to work at home yesterday but slept all day!


----------



## mimi41

Sarah first trimester is very tiring hun, the exhaustion is unbelievable.  Only a few more weeks and hopefully you will feel better


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, it's very strange having no energy but hopefully will perk up soon. Last few weeks must be pretty exhausting too, how are your feet? Bet you can't wait to meet tt now


----------



## mimi41

I'm knackered lol but last day tomorrow.

I'm putting my feet up next week, if i don't give birth lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well, you'll definitely have your feet up one way or another!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Can you have an easy last day Mimi or will your boss have you running around?


----------



## mimi41

My boss will have me doing loads.  The lads are taking me out to lunch though that will be nice


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh that's mean, nice your lads will give you a good send off, bet they will miss you


----------



## mimi41

I hope they get on with the new staff member, it takes a long time to get to know them.  I've worked with most of them for years.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sure they will be ok, but it does take time to build a relationship. Must be a bit strange handing over to someone else


----------



## claire1

Michelle hope you have a great last day.

Sarah the tiredness will settle I promise.  Make sure you get plenty of rest, it does help.


----------



## miriam7

hope you have a nice last day in work mimi ...baby will be here before you know it now  kara dont worry to much maybe tylers just small like her mum and i bet the reflux isnt helping with the weight gain   hope all mums to be ,mums and babys are well ..how quick is this year going! i took maia swimming today at mum and toddler hour popsi you were right she loved it


----------



## mimi41

Sarah i'm not handing over to the new staff, my organisation were crap with this.

Miriam glad maia enjoyed swimming


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a good last day at work Mimi!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Mimi - enjoy your last day in work. Hope they give you a good send off and dont make you work too hard  . 
You can enjoying being a lady of leisure (or a lady that lunches lol) for a few days until your little one arrives and then you will be a mummy. Am so excited for you  

Miriam - glad Maia enjoyed swimming. Which pool did you go to and was it warm? 
We want to take Morgan soon but I havent been able to find anywhere in Newport that does mother and baby sessions yet. I am hoping to get him in the water next week at Bluestone  

Hello everyone else.   
I am having a very busy week, pamper evening on Wednesday, 2 mother and baby groups yesterday, then took DH out for a meal for Fathers Day last night, off to return my breast pump this morning   , getting my eyelashes tinted at 11, then off to see MIL and FIL for lunch, then home to do my ironing and packing for my hols. 
Looking forward to the meet tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

morning all

i was online last night but couldnt post as tyler was screaming i think she picked up that i was a bit upset. 

how is everyone?

taffy wow you have a busy busy time, im off to meet pix and then im gona go see cath and Hari, luke is leaving soon boo boo. tyler slept 5 and 1/2 hours after a 4 0z bottle, i personally dont think she is getting enough from me tbh, my boobs werent full this morning!!i think i have now decided to mix feed and will stay on one bottle at night til tuesday and then maybe start one in the day if weight gain is still poor.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sounds like a nice day - Wish Pix a happy holiday and give Hari a cwtch for me.   

They do sense it hun - I was getting a bit stressed when morgan was crying in the pub last night and I think it made him worse. He went to daddy and settled straight away lol - try not to worry you are doing fab. Sounds like a good plan - but dont stress over it. 
x


----------



## kara76

will do hun

what is stressing me the most is decided if i should stop and then regretting it. i love breast feeding but its hard as you know and as i said to luke if im the only one gaining from it then it defeats the whole object.


----------



## kara76

mimi have a good last day in work


----------



## Ravan

Hi all,sorry I've been a bit awol lately,very very busy.

Hope your all well.

Mimi not long to go now,bet your really excited!Is there a list for your babies guesses? I'd like to add mine too   

Kara hope your okay.Its hard work b/fing and you are doing so well.Do whats right for you and Tyler.

Hope morgan,Maia(sam loves swimming too   ),Katie and Hari(congratulations!) are doing well.

Hello to all,making dinner hope to be back on later


----------



## jk1

mimi - hope you had a good last day at work!!

Kara - sounds like you are doing really well with Tyler, hope you are ok xx

Hi Taffy x


----------



## kara76

ravan i bet your busy, sam keeping you on your toes lol

ive had a lovely busy day, it was our first outing alone and it was brill, was a little late meeting pix though lol. pix great to see you huni and thanks for the present, we went shopping, then i went to see cath and lovely hari, he is lush then i went to see my mates at work so busy busy busy lol, decided im gona see gp on monday about reflux and sticky eyes, she pukes alot


----------



## PixTrix

Your very welcome Kara    I really enjoyed and can't wait to do it again. Tyler is beautiful and you are such a natural perfect mummy. Bless her Kara, she did bring up alot of milk straight after her feed, be good to get her checked out to put your mind at rest. She is good as gold tho, not a peep until she was hungry and as soon as had feed, content again.

Hope your last day at work was a good one Mimi, time to get some rest now before you meet LO

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## kara76

aww thanks pix, tyler enjoyed her cuddles too, she does love cuddles

morning all

how is everyone?

night without luke went well and rex came up to bed too which of course he loves


----------



## mimi41

See you later hun, what time you going to be there


----------



## kara76

everyone aiming for 1pm ish is that right? if so i will aim for then


----------



## mimi41

Sarah meeting me at 12.15 so we should be there by 1 hun


----------



## kara76

great,im waiting for Tyler to wake for her feed then i will get myself and her sorted. i need to go to tescos for a father day present as i forgot yesterday opps 

hows you today?


----------



## serenfach

*Kara*.. just a quickie to say thanks for the advice the other day. I couldn't come back to say then.. went into hospital [with trapped wind.... to find out I'm 2cm dilated!?]  Long story.

Hope all is well with you and baby Tyler


----------



## mimi41

Kara how lovely for luke his first daddys day pressie

Seren i read on the bfp thread, must have been scarey for you.  You will probably have baby before me lol


----------



## kara76

seren you ok? were you having contractions? being dilated isnt uncommon at this stage and could well mean baby is gona come soon and at 36 weeks my hospital would let you deliver woo hoo how exciting and sounds like you body is deffo gearing up for it all


----------



## serenfach

Ah no *Mimi*.. you've waited such a long time.. I'll hold off and make sure you go first  Mind you, I'm carrying a little man.. they don't always [ever?!] do as they're told! GOOD LUCK if I don't get to say so before you go in 

*Kara*.. yeah I was contracting, but I couldn't feel them. I could feel tightenings now and again but I thought it was baby stretching or something  but the monitor was showing contractions.. they stopped them with tablets and I had steroid injections for baby's lungs, so I calmed down a bit then lol. It was a bit [LOT] scary as I only went up to check I had trapped wind and baby had been a bit quiet. Bloody hell! lol


----------



## mimi41

Good luck to you as well Seren, at 37 weeks they say we are fully cooked anyway.  Ooh a little man how delightful bet you can't wait


----------



## kara76

i bet it was scary and its good they gave steriods, sounds like they are looking after you, you will soon be feeling contractions lol, some of my BH showed on monitor

yeah 37 weeks is fully cooked, amazing isnt it

aww a boy do you have names?

you 2 could have a baby at the same time


----------



## mimi41

I think i am going to need a bomb lol, tt is quite comfy at the moment.  It'll be nice to have a week or so to do things first lol


----------



## serenfach

I still find it bonkers how different one area is to another. They took me down to Royal Glamorgan because my hospital didn't have any available cots in the SCBU. They would have let me have baby at my hosp at 35+4, but not down there.. hence the tablets. Yeah at 37wks baby's fully cooked.. as my DH says, it's just a case of making sure the stuffing is crispy in the last few weeks lol.

As for names.. 'Isaac'  We picked it right away and it's stuck. Do you know what you're having, *Mimi*?

The pics of Tyler are beautiful by the way, *Kara*  She's an angel.


----------



## kara76

mimi rest if you can, i still  havent lol

seren nice name,its a postcode lotto

tyler feeding and she sure is an angel, thanks


----------



## mimi41

Seren we actually have chosen seren may for a girl and steffan roch for a boy.  We wanted to stay with welsh names.  Isaac is lovely

Rest kara what is that


----------



## Ffydd

All the best Mimi, won't be long now. Love the names! Hope everyone is good! x


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Ffydd

Hows everyone today

I've got to brave tescos today.  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

morning all

ffydd how are you?

hows everyone today?

tescos boo boo

happy first fathers day to luke who is still in bed lol. tyler slept 6 hours last night woo hoo. i was out til 10pm partying well maybe not partying , we walked around the castle in pembroke and saw the baby ducks and swans aww and have a lovely time with grandma and auntie zoe


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

how is everyone on this thread.

how are you mimi not long to go


----------



## trickynic

kara76 said:


> i was out til 10pm partying well maybe not partying , we walked around the castle in pembroke and saw the baby ducks and swans aww


LOL, how things have changed eh?


----------



## Queenie1

thought i would bump this up

guesses for mimi

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies

How is everyone?

Oh Mimi tesco, hope it wasn't to bad, I've sent Rob  . Not long now, are you doing anything to get things moving?

Kara glad you had a nice day yesterday, how things change. I bet it was lovely.

Nic how are you? Hope your back isn't to bad?

Ffydd how are you?

Seren Royal Glam is my hospital, and the protocol depends on the consultant. I was told if labour happens naturally at 36/37 weeks they would let me deliver. There should just be one protocol for every hospital, to stop confusion. Hope things have settled though.

Hope everyone else is OK?

guesses for Mimi

Claire Baby Boy 1st of July 8lb 
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th June 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 21st June 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz


----------



## claire1

Ladies thought I'd share this with you, as I'm sure you all love a bargin like myself.  Amazon have the Angelcare movement and sound monitors on offer.  They are now £54.38 rather than £78.99, and they are sold by Amazon so you have extra piece of mind.


----------



## Jule

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara      Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs


----------



## trickynic

guesses for mimi

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule Baby Boy 1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
I'm being controversial....


----------



## Taffy Girl

guesses for mimi

Claire Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule Baby Boy 1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz

Its so exciting


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok

Tescos wasn't to bad, but i do spend a lot of time talking in there as i seem to know everyone lol

Loving the guesses by the way


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like a nice evening Kara, I had an even more exciting one asleep on the sofa while dh went down the pub lol

Well done Mimi, I hate going to tescos on a Sunday. Sending dh is a top idea Claire. 

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## kara76

mimi we have to do a tescos shop tomorrow boo boo, are you stocking up

sarah sleeping on the sofa sounds nice to me lol

it was a lovely evening to walk round the castle and its so lovely there. been at home all day which is also fab and laid tyler under her mobile again today and this time she was smiling and cooing loads which was so cute


----------



## kara76

claire good find on amazon hun, my hospital is the same and wouldnt stop labour from 36 weeks on


----------



## popsi

Hi.. just calling through to send you all lots of love and luck.. sorry hopeless poster at the moment its just sooo busy with our princess i hardly have time xxxx

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara      Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic        Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy    Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi      Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

xxx


----------



## mimi41

Glad you had a nice day kara

Yeah doing a bit of stocking up, good luck tomorrow in tescos

How did the drifting go


----------



## kara76

did you get lots of loo, tea and coffee lol

the drifting went well but luke was pretty knackered and had to go and offload the truck today.


----------



## mimi41

I've always got plenty of that stuff as you know i am a coffee pot lol

Glad he enjoyed it, did it take 10 hours to come back


----------



## mimi41

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara      Baby boy 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic        Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy    Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi      Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz


----------



## kara76

tool about 8 and half with a stop to get back, i spoke to luke at 1030 just as i was giving tyler her last feed and they were 20miles from the bridge and he walked in through the door at 2am, shame i woke up as tyler slept for 6whole hours woo hoo lol

just think tomorrow you down to 14 days left


----------



## mimi41

I know can't quite believe this part of the journey is now nearly over.  I am looking forward to the next part though, getting excited now.

I read the booklet that came with the cd today and apparently if we keep calm labour should be a positive thing.  Apparently it is adrenaline that causes allsorts of problems


----------



## kara76

and the fact that your body is gona push out a baby lol

calm is good though


----------



## mimi41

Oh well won't be long now and i will be experiencing it.

I'm still not nesting lol, i can just about stay awake. 

Is luke back to work this week or next


----------



## kara76

he goes back next week

labour is the most experience


----------



## mimi41

Steve dreamt last night that i had a little girl with fair hair and blue eyes, he said she was beautiful bless him


----------



## kara76

i bet its on his mind alot now too


----------



## mimi41

yeah i think it is.

Right i'm signing off now as bed is calling lol, speak tomo


----------



## mimi41

Morning ladies

How is everyone?

My first official day on mat leave, feels a bit strange not rushing off to work but i'm sure i will get used to it lol.

Hope everyone had a good night, i slept pretty well only waking 5 times for a pee and a drink lol

I'm trying to get some housework done but not getting very far lol


----------



## kara76

morning

glad youhad a nice sleep, i did too....6 hours woohoo

tyler wasnt a happy girl last night before bed bless her


----------



## mimi41

Was it the heat?


----------



## kara76

no she had a bad belly i think, tyler gets trapped wind bless her , im using drops and trying to wind her in the middle of feeds but she was very upset and would only settled in my arms, even luke couldnt settle her it was like she was ****** off with him lol....


----------



## mimi41

Ah wind is painful for babies, are the drops working


----------



## kara76

yeah they seem to be working, i was gona go to the docs today but gona wait til i have spoken to my HV again.

so what are your plans for today?

i really need to go shopping, luke is in bed!


----------



## mimi41

I have to take my sister to hospital for her kidney check up

I'm trying to do housework lol


----------



## kara76

well maybe you could go into labour at the same time, that would work well lol

you havent got the nesting bug then yet? not everyone gets it. your LO might catch you of guard lol


----------



## mimi41

Not feeling anything at the moment so think i'm safe for today lol

I was hoping to get the nesting and when i wake up i think today is the day, but no


----------



## kara76

i nested and bugger all happpened lol

oh yuck ive just had a mouth of milk and iits off


----------



## mimi41

What time are we meeting on wednesday hun.  I'll come to you and we'll go down in one car if that ok


----------



## kara76

yeah thats fine. we will sort a time

i need to have something cheap for lunch as im pretty skint lol


----------



## mimi41

The same as that, life on mat leave isn't funny.

I'm sure we will find something cheap hun


----------



## kara76

it would be ok if my computer would lock ebay lol.

i just have to be careful now as £123 doesnt go far. 

think monkey is waking us, shes had a little nap and is looking at her toys above her pram now. i have an african mask on my wall and she was smiling at is yesterday lol


----------



## mimi41

These are the times to cherish hun, she is a little darling

I've stopped shopping now


----------



## kara76

bet you start again, pink or blue lol

i brought some jeans and a couple of bits for tyler which i know i shouldnt as miriam has stuff for me lol but i saw these baby grows in next and found them on ebay yay yay


----------



## mimi41

I really can't afford it anymore, wages are sh*t here and mortgaga takes preference


----------



## kara76

i will buy you some blue dye lol

saying that you will get so many gifts you wont need to buy anything lol. 

i have some lush lush stuff for when she is older too.


----------



## mimi41

Wish i could win the lottery hun


----------



## kara76

you will feel like you have when your baby arrives

i better go, i need to decide whether to go wiith luke which is likely or go to pembrokedock for a breast feeding awareness picinc but ive only just found out about it so i doubt i will go

chat alter


----------



## mimi41

See ya


----------



## kara76

how is everyone?

mimi any idea what time suits you for wednesday?


----------



## mimi41

Kara shall we say 1ish hun


----------



## kara76

suits me

i have a wicked head ache been getting um for a while but they are getting worst


----------



## mimi41

You told anyone about them hun

one o clock it is hun


----------



## kara76

no suppose i will have to go to the gp if they carry on, also getting shooting pains which im sure are adhersions!i had them before the section so no doubt i have more now

i better go and eat and comfort tyler too, evenings seem to be an unsettled time for her


----------



## kara76

i will be back

how was your sis appointment?


----------



## mimi41

She has to go into morriston hospital on friday.  I am quite worried and not a lot i can do asits to far to drive now and she won't have any visitors.  I could go into labour anytime.  I've made sure she can get there and will try and arrange for visitors for her


----------



## kara76

oh no how long is she in for?try not to worry she will be fine hun


----------



## mimi41

A week, trying not to hun


----------



## kara76

you have to think of you now


----------



## kara76

time to feed my girl


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry your sis isn't well Mimi, try not to worry, she'll be in good hands and you need to take care. Hope you managed to get a bit of rest today.

Kara, hope you can get the headaches sorted, that's rubbish. Hope Tyler settles ok.

Sorry can't join you on Wednesday got to go to work, hope you ladies have a nice lunch.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah shame you cant make it but we can do lunch again im sure

mimi hows maternity leave?

well another 5 3/4 hours solid sleep yay yay how good is my girl lol, im a little nervous about tyler's weigh in and i hope that its good news. the poor love has had an upset tummy and her wind was causing her pain and i think it was the infacol so ive stopped using it and the wind pains seem to have eased and she isnt screaming when i wind her now phew.


----------



## mimi41

Kara hope the weigh in goes well.  Poor tyler with wind so infacol doesn't work then

Mat leave going well, catchiung up now


----------



## kara76

its not working for us thats for us but ive heard it works wonders for others


----------



## mimi41

What time is your weigh in


----------



## kara76

hv is coming between 10am and 1030am, she is usually earlier rather than later

just had my parcel, 10 items for a fiver delivered most is next and some pumpkin patch, so so cute


----------



## mimi41

Lovely

I'm doing the ironing and having to sit down all the time lol


----------



## kara76

i use to sit and iron lol

mimi do make sure you rest hun, i know you dont really do resting but your life is about to change forever and that means no more resting lol which is wonderful of course,

13days to go 13 days to go woo hoo woo hoo

i have to fill in our tax credit form, maybe i should wait for the budget lol


----------



## mimi41

Lol fill it in you never know

I am going to rest as soon as i get house straight today promise


----------



## kara76

sounds like nesting to me lol

if your like me you will be on such a high when baby comes you wont sleep for days lol


----------



## mimi41

I didn't sleep much last night, it was quite hot 

I don't thin i'm nesting i could quite easily stay in bed all day lol


----------



## kara76

it was very hot last night 23c in our room!

tyler has put on weight, she is 8 10 now so thats 5.5 oz in 5 days phew, she is on the 9th centile and we need to keep her there too


----------



## mimi41

Well done hun


----------



## kara76

thanks i am very pleased

not gona see the doc til mmonday regarding reflux and sticky eyes as luke would prefer to wait and not pump her with meds unless we have to, i agree

hows your ironing


----------



## mimi41

I have finished ironing and then went for a sleep.  Just had a shower and decided ironing was enough for today, i'm knackered.

Good idea waiting, what do they normally give for sticky eye anyway hun


----------



## kara76

the hv did say what they give but ive forgot lol, i will keep on bathing with cooled boiled water, they are improving lol

im having a hungry day


----------



## mimi41

I'm going to have some chocolate i think, i need energy quickly


----------



## kara76

i love chocolate, i just had yoghurt yum
tyler has hiccups


----------



## mimi41

ah bless her.

What you up to today


----------



## kara76

no set plans but we have to go and get meat later but might pop to see mil in a bit

are you gona have a rest lol


----------



## mimi41

Got to go into hwest to collect my prescription other than that rest lol

Signing off now chat later


----------



## kara76

evening all

hows everyone?

i am waiting for tyler to wake for her feed, i might have to prod her(only kidding). i was singing to her earlier which she found highly amusing.........


----------



## mimi41

Are bless her was she smiling

Baby really busy today thought he/she was trying to get out through my tummy lol


----------



## kara76

mimi good that tt is active, enjoy it while he is still in there (i say he cause i think boy)
tyler has smiling and cooing and also looking very confused lol

spooks cheers hun, i have done it once but will do it again, i have managed to get my boobs to spray when hand expressing now lol. i keep forgetting which side i last used to feed though lol


----------



## mimi41

oh yes i am enjoying it, just takes my breath away lol


----------



## kara76

i bet,i remember how uncomft it gets


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope everyone is good today, 

Mimi the heat must be a pain but not long now hope you are able to rest a bit

Tyler sounds very contented Kara!


----------



## kara76

hiya sarah i hope your well

tyler is very content most of the time which is great, i have managed to get another pic of her smiling but its on my phone so got to wait for luke to get it off his as ive lost my cable and im being a stroppy cow tonight!


----------



## claire1

Hope everyone is OK today?


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm good thanks Kara, just had a lovely dinner cooked for me (great big steak, yum!) and very pleased it is wimbledon time...

Look forward to seeing more smiley pics!

Hi Claire, hope you are well


----------



## kara76

morning all

claire how are you? hows the bp?

sarah yum steak, i love steak

mimi its the final countdown woo hoo

where is everyone else lol, i know taffy and morgan are at bluestone as myself, tyler and mimi are off to visit, we are ladies that lunch now

i was naughtie this morning and put tyler back in her crib and went back to bed, had a bit of a late night!!


----------



## kara76

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 26th of June 7lb
Kara      Baby girl 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic        Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy    Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi      Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

ive changed my mind and i think mimi is having a girl! i dont know what makes me think this lol


----------



## claire1

I'm OK thanks Kara.  Haven't had it checked yet this week seeing midwife tomorrow, but I think it's still down.  However back in work tomorrow after my annual leave, so will see what happens.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## claire1

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 4th of July 8lb 2oz
Kara      Baby girl 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  21st june 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic        Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy    Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi      Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

I've changed mine too


----------



## ebonie

guesses for mimi

Claire    Baby Boy 4th of July 8lb 2oz
Kara      Baby girl 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah    baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma  Baby boy  4th july 8lb 10oz
Ffydd    Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule      Baby Boy  1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic        Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy    Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi      Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

I've changed mine too cause my last date was days ago lol


----------



## kara76

claire hope its still down hun

ebonie hows j?

hows everyone?

had a lovely afternoon with taffy, morgan mum and mimi and saw tt move too, how lush. tyler and morgan were flirting lol


----------



## mimi41

Had a great afternoon, lovely to meet Taffys mum.  The babies were gorgeous.


----------



## kara76

yours will be here soon, thats proper exciting

luke is cooking chicken and chips yum yum, tyler had a feed and has gone to sleep. been a busy day for her.


----------



## mimi41

She's a good baby

Um tea sounds lush


----------



## kara76

she is a beauty thats for sure lol. she is in her pjs and asleep

days go so very quick now lol. hope your mw appointment goes well tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

I'll let you know hun


----------



## kara76

cool

im hoping weather is nice tomorrow as im gona go and see mil and if nice go and wall round the mill pond, im gona make the most of free petrol


----------



## mimi41

I think there is a change in weather tomorrow


----------



## kara76

oh ******** thats typicl

maybe a walk in the rain then lol


----------



## mimi41

The weather forecast might be wrong hun

I trapped my thumb in the conservatory door, blooming hurts


----------



## kara76

ouch sounds painful 

i better go and eat my dinner well save the chips before luke burns them


----------



## mimi41

Enjoy hun


----------



## kara76

dinner was yum, tyler woke up for feeding at the same time lol, our mate was here so picked tyler up and she is deffo getting clingy for mummy!


----------



## mimi41

Bless her, i'm signing off now speak tomorrow hun


----------



## kara76

have a nice evening

im just having a cuppa then luke should be home so i can have a bath


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a nice day yesterday ladies. 

Work is keeping me busy just now but hopefully will be a bit quieter next week.

Hope you all have a good day today


----------



## mimi41

Have a good day in work Sarah, yeah bluestone was lovely yesterday and the babies were brill

Morning kara hope you had a good night

Hi to everyone else

AFM nothing happening yet lol, got mw this morning and will keep you posted


----------



## SarahJaneH

I saw the photos on **, they are so lovely!

Well, my guess on the date was wrong Mimi! good luck for your appt today


----------



## claire1

Michelle good luck with midwife today.

Sarah make sure you get plenty of rest hun.  Hope your not too tired.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41

Morning Claire hope you are well hun.  Hows the bp


----------



## claire1

Morning  I'm going to get it checked this morning.  First day back in work after 11 days off, so will see what it's like later, if it's up gonna discuss with consultant next week regarding work, as it's yo-yoing up and down.

Any signs of things happening?


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah dont work too hard

claire how your bp is ok and work isnt too busy for you

mimi hope your mw appointment goes well.any signs?

i had another lay in, well all of us did and i actually got up before tyler lol, feed at 715 and got back into bed cause i was tired lol


----------



## mimi41

MW appointment went well.  Not engaged anymore lol.  BP fine, so got to see con next friday and see what he says.  Baby hb really good

Kara glad you had a lie in

Claire hope bp stays down hun


----------



## kara76

naughtie TT they tend to bob up and down and ivf wales babes are naughtie lol, great your bp is ok

how you feeling?


----------



## mimi41

Feeling ok thanks, just chillin today.  My mate is coming round and making lunch and then my sis and niece are visiting later

Wot you up to today


----------



## kara76

good good have a nice day

im off to see mil later and go for a nice walk


----------



## mimi41

Ooh you did say hun.  Say hello to her from me.  Let her know as well if she wants to come and see the baby with you she is more than welcome to.

What time you going to mils


----------



## kara76

now that might be a good idea so mil can watch tyler while i have lots of cuddles with tt 

i need to go get dressed


----------



## kara76

all dressed tyler is having a nap and im drinking some tea lol life is good

i think your right and im gona have to right off that money from work, i cant be arsed with the agro, if they still fight it after the next letter sod it


----------



## mimi41

Sorry hun, fell asleep

Go to CAB and see what they advise hun


----------



## kara76

tbh mate i dont think there is anything i can do without paying a solictor and for £300 it seems pointless. i do need to confirm when i hve my 5.6 weeks annual leave! if im not going back to work i have to wait til feb im told!!!! unless there agree to pay it from 6th november!

the sun is shining and tyler is stiring so i better feed and change her and get my **** out and about

good for you having a sleep


----------



## Queenie1

mimi glad app went well. not long to go now how exciting. hope you are feeling well.

kara sounds like you and tyler are doing really well, you sound like you are loving life at the moment. 

claire hope you are well and bp was ok.

sarah how are you.

hi to all mummies to be hope your bumps are going well. 

hi to raven, sam, taffy, morgan, miriam, maia, ebonie and j. hope you are all well.

hi to anyone i have forgot.


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies

Blood pressure still down thankfully, so check up next week with consultant.  Midwife thinks that baby may come early as he is very low down, so I suppose I should start getting things organised, or at least attempt it.  Knowing my luck though, he'll be about 3 weeks overdue now, she's said that.

Michelle glad everything went well. 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie, life is good

claire good that your bp is still down. wonder if your mw will be right, i think when they make comments like that t gets us all excited!!

had a lovely day just eating


----------



## SarahJaneH

That sounds like my idea of a perfect day kara!

Glad your appointment went well Mimi, tt has decided to stay put a bit longer then.

Good to hear bp is down Claire

Hi Queenie, I'm fine thanks, hope you are well too.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

hiya sarah, its lovely round the mill pond and castle in pembroke

sil is a little odd and ****** me off, i text her to tell her me and tyler were at her mums and to pop by and she said no time as she had to get home from work and cook her dh tea! she said i should visit them (they live 5 mins from mil!) anyway i said they work all day and nights are out to which i got a reply they are home by 520 and anyone would think we dont wana visit them! cheeky cow didnt come and see my in hospital cause she was baking spuds!! anyway im ranting here cause i dont wana say anything back and upset her when she is pregnant


----------



## SarahJaneH

I've only been to Pembroke once, we went to the castle but the weather was rubbish! Sounds like a nice place for relaxing. Good to let off steam here. If baking spuds is more important than visiting you and her new niece then I reckon you won't be able to reason with her whatever you might want to say!


----------



## kara76

sarah she is not worth it as she is one of the world people who never does any wrong lol

im waiting for tyler to settle then its bath time for me

any bump yet?i mean belly bump not the boobie bumps lol

my mate has been induced today at 38 weeks, she called me earlier and im excited for her


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just been off for tea. My belly is definitely expanding but I'm not sure how much is food! As for the boobies, they are taking on a life of their own!

How exciting, another playmate on the way for Tyler is she in withybush?


----------



## kara76

morning all 

how is everyone?

sarah no she is in carmarthen. your belly is gona get so big so soon lol

mimi any signs? that question will start to annoy you lol

tyler is on her play gym and shouting at me lol. i had a late night-midnight!


----------



## mimi41

Kara no signs hun, bless her on her gym

I'm off to sisters as she is going into hospital today


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope your sister is doing ok Mimi, fingers crossed all goes well for her in hospital. How are you doing?

Love the latest photos of Tyler, Kara

Pick, good luck for your scan, its early next week isn't it?

I am supposed to be going to an Irish christmas dinner at our local pub tonight, roast turkey and all the trimmings plus karaoke machine for carol singing. Oh lordy, its at things like this where you need to have had a few jars...still I can take photos and laugh at all the drunk people!

Hope you all have a good weekend in the sunshine


----------



## kara76

mimi did you sis get off ok?

sarah omg irish crimbo now lol that sounds fun and yeah i think you need to be ****** to really get into it

went toy shopping today but got nothing! long story well not really lol
been gardening and its so hot


----------



## serenfach

I forgot to come back to say they're lovely names, *Mimi*  and thanks, *Claire*


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

mimi hope your sleeping well

sarah hows was the irish crimbo?

seren no more signs of labour?

how are all the mummies and bumps?


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara, hows things and hows that scrummy daughter of yours

Sleep hun what is that, i'm up every five minutes peeing lol

My swelling is getting worse i look like a balloon at the momnet

Hope your irish night went well sarah

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

tyler is having a padddy lol

oh im with you on the lack of sleep but not the peeing

what you up to today?


----------



## mimi41

Just putting my feet up, if you bored you can visit lol

Tyler doesn't have paddys love her, she is far to beautiful for that


----------



## kara76

i might depends how the day pans out

tyler is ok now just being a madam lol


----------



## mimi41

Whatever love no pressure, you are always welcome.

This heat is surely not helping with tempers mind, i'm finding it unbearable


----------



## kara76

yeah tyler doesnt like the heat, she is asleep now, she fights going to sleep....way too busy lol

just spoken to my mil and she told sil off yesterday for being selfish!i didnt say a word but sil moaned to mil about be not going there....she is gona have a shock when her baby arrives lol


----------



## mimi41

Well you have only just started driving again, and it is easier for her to visit you at the moment.  Good on MIL


----------



## kara76

ah she is just a dickhead at times lol

wish my mum would call i wana go see um lol


----------



## mimi41

Are they back from hols then


----------



## kara76

they landed early hours of this morning i think


----------



## mimi41

They will definitely see a difference in Tyler.


----------



## kara76

yeah

so have you sorted house

got any pics of nursey


----------



## mimi41

House is as sorted as it will be, too hot and too tired hun

No pics yet but will take them and put them on photobucket


----------



## kara76

cant wait to see it

you rest

9 days to go woo hoo


----------



## kara76

i better get dressed lol


----------



## mimi41

I know i'm in single figures, it only seems 5 mins ago when ravan was saying that to you


----------



## kara76

it does go so very quick


----------



## mimi41

Morning ladies

Kara lovely to see you and tyler yesterday she is a really good baby.  Steve said she was beautiful

This thread has gone really quiet, where have you all gone?


----------



## kara76

morning

thank steve for me, isnt tyler a little beauty.

another day down, i checked my phone when i get up to feed tyler in the night lol

a good night last night, 5am and then 830am woo hoo. waiting for the luke, lazy luke to get up so we can go to the market and then see my parents yay yay. another hot day i think


----------



## mimi41

No signs yet hun, baby far to busy

God it was hot in the night

GET UP LUKE, LAZY DAISY

I'm off to see my sister today, i'm driving as i feel ok

I'm glad you got to see the nursery, i am thrilled with it

It looks like its just me and you again on here


----------



## kara76

as long as you feel ok to drive then go for it. i drove myself everywhere til i was put in hospital......my truck was left in the car park lol. hope your sis is ok hun

your nursery is lovely, bet it makes you emotional going in there, it did me. just wait til your baby is in there wow, it wont be long

dunno where everyone has gone, they must be hiding lol


----------



## kara76

oh im off to baby group wednesday and hoping to go baby massage on friday if my mate finds out times etc


----------



## mimi41

That will be nice baby massage is supposed to be great.  Where do they hold this, i know where it is in hwest

Its hard to believe after all this time of trying to conceive that i will have tt in there soon


----------



## kara76

golden grove i think and its a goverment scheme so only a £1 where in narberth its a fiver a go. i do know my hv wants to start it at baby group too

hun i still cant believe it, i think when you have tried for so very long it takes forever to sink in


----------



## mimi41

A £1 is nothing to pay hun and she will enjoy so much.  My mate said her little girl had a massive poo when she did massage lol.  Must be good then


----------



## kara76

probably cost a fiver by the time ive paid for fuel lol but i can go see mil too lol

tyler big poos all the time anyway lol, sil came last night and tyler had a good, dirty nappy and she was on about changing her bum til she heard the big farts lol

i spoke to my friend i met in hospital last night and her baby born at 32 weeks is doing wonderful.

im gona go wake lazy bones up, ive tried getting rex to bark and nope he is still sleeping


----------



## mimi41

She'll have no choice once she has a lo lol

I've got to get on with something


----------



## kara76

lol yeah very true

right time to put washing out


----------



## mimi41

Chat Later hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi there

Mimi, can't believe you are in single figures now. It was hot last night wasn't it, hope you managed to get some sleep. Good you can get to see your sister today, take care

Kara, good to hear Tyler is going for longer at night. Glad to hear your friends baby is doing well.

Well our Irish crimbo was good fun, but I was pooped so didn't stay out late. I think the people in santa suits felt very hot!! Mum and Dad are visiting this weekend now which is lovely. We went to the Tafarn Zinc for tea last night and it was a lovely evening out there in the hills. Gardening today woohoo.

Have a good day girls, will try and catch up later xx


----------



## miriam7

im still here just been really busy! mimi you must be struggling in this heat its bloody boiling cant believe you have only got 8 days left its so exiting   hows the rest of you mummies to be doing? hows tyler morgan and sam doing in this heat ..maia keeps eating tip tops to cool her down she keeps going to freezer for another one


----------



## kara76

miriam is maia keeping your hands full? cant wait to see you and maia

mimi luke spotted you going down arnolds hill earlier,hows your sis?

sarah lol santa claus, what gardening have you been doing?

tylers feeding loads in this heat. my parents saw a massive difference in her. F1 was exciting but omg the footie was poor


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, Miriam, that's so cute about maia keeping going to the freezer, bless her. I've been running my wrists under cold water, midwife suggested it. Try it, it really helps!


----------



## mimi41

Lukes good with remembering cars lol

She has to self catheteris herself, i can't see her being able to do it but we will see.  Other than that she is good thanks

Have you had a good day

Miriam heat not to bad today, hows maia and the tip tops

Fydd i will try this


----------



## kara76

hey ffydd how ya doing? you been baby shopping yet?

mimi how the heck do you do that?


----------



## mimi41

It looks very complicated but she will have to do this once a day because her bladder is not emptying


----------



## kara76

i was amazed how it was held it, after my section i kept walking off and forgetting to take the wee bag with me lol.

luke remembers your car cause he liked it

im off to spend the day with my mum tomorrow so have done some house work tonight so it frees me up....might have to go to toffee apple lol.


----------



## mimi41

ooh toffee apple, dangerous for spending money hun

i'm in tomorrow just chillin


----------



## kara76

very good idea to spend some time chilling out

tyler was checking out my mums lampshade today!! strange child liking lampshades lol. i need to start thinking of christening too lol, i need to work out if we can afford it


----------



## mimi41

It doesn't have to be expensive hun.  People will help with the food , i will def help hun

Probably the shapes they make hun, she mesmorised by them


----------



## kara76

thanks hun, i might check out rugby club in whitland as it would be whitland church

check this out as i know you like ANIMAL make

http://www.littlewoods.com/child-baby/baby-clothes/bodysuits-sleepsuits/e/b/2253/r/100.end?trail=2249-2250-2253

cute or what

/links


----------



## mimi41

You are bad trying to tempt me lol.  They are cute though


----------



## kara76

lol i know, but you cant buy til you know pink or blue lol.....i get tempted everyday


----------



## mimi41

Thats a good thing

I'm off to have to my pudding (syrup pud with la carte dor vanilla icecream) aren't i naughty

Chat tomorrow


----------



## kara76

yum yum think im gona have to have something soon

got to go make my bad before milk monster wakes up for more of her fave mummy milk lol


----------



## Ffydd

Mmmmm just been for an Indian!!


Yeah, bought loads of stuff. Finished painting the nursery today too! So nice to think it's the babies room now and not just the music room. 


Really fancy this video monitor now, but obviously they're so much more expensive. Do you think it's worth having?


----------



## claire1

Kara you are a naughty girl, posting that link.  I've just bought 2 of the Animal outfits   .  Hope Tyler is OK in this heat?

Ffydd we went for the Angelcare  movement and sound one, it was on offer on Amazon.  I think if it puts your mind at ease then it's worth the money.  I think Kara ended up with a monitor one, so she will be able to tell you how good they are etc. Hope your feeling OK?

Michelle not long now, hope you enjoyed your desert.

Miriam   at Maia getting her tiptops.

Hope everyone else is OK?

Antenatal classes start tomorrow evening, mum is coming with me as Rob can't leave early.  I really can't believe that it's that time already.  I'm getting nervous now.


----------



## kara76

ffydd yeah we got a video monitor and havent used it yet, i ordered one and it didnt work so had to get a more expensive one as some get alot of interference from wireless internet etc, go for one with DECT technology. digital.  i know it will be great when tyler starts in her own room cause we will see her yet in reality i can hear her when she is downstair and im upstairs in the bath so we dont really need one lol.

great you have finished your painting, its very very exciting isnt it

claire enjoy your class tomorrow, soon you will be in labour how brill is that lol. good for you buying those outfits, i saw them first in a local sports shop....i havent brought them YET lol. i need older bits now as i have tons and tons of 0 - 3 months

i will put money on it that we have all brought too much clothes, i know i have and already have things that tyler has outgrown lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

mimi not long to go now. so excited for you. you will get to meet tt soon.   

hope everyone on here is well. x


----------



## kara76

morning how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41

Morning 

I'm good thanks you?

Well i feel a bit emotional today, i'm really missing my mum today

Did luke go back to work today


----------



## kara76

aww hun you are bound to miss her, big hugs

yeah lukes gone back to work and im off out so trying to sort some bits out

my mate had her baby 9lb's 2 oz!


----------



## mimi41

Have a great day hun, i'm just sitting with my feet up not doing anything much today

thats a good size baby


----------



## kara76

you make sure you rest

im trying to get myself into a routine so just expressinf


----------



## mimi41

Feet are really swollen so think its best to put them up for the day

Routine is good hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

How are you and Tyler Kara? 9lb 2 is a good size! 

Mimi     Have a good rest today.
Hope your sister manages with the catheterising, I know it can be a bit fiddly, but hopefully will help her. 

Hope your class goes well Claire

Miriam, I'm with Maia on the tip tops!

Hope you are ok Ffydd

Is anyone having problems looking at the board at night, last two nights I have logged on, can't see any of the threads, just the top banner but has been fine during the day.


----------



## kara76

raise your feet up on a pillow mimi

sarah i havent had a problem


----------



## mimi41

got them up on pillows, hopefully swelling will go

No problems for me either Sarah

Sarah how are you


----------



## kara76

better dash

pukey just puked of baby gym which means all over her head


----------



## mimi41

Lol she has good timing


----------



## SarahJaneH

Must be me then, funny it' only just happened the last couple of days. 

Glad you have your feet up Mimi. I'm ok thanks. Scan on thursday so am getting excited and nervous again!

That sounds messy Kara!


----------



## mimi41

Every scan feels like that hun, good luck for thursday


----------



## kara76

yeah every scan does and i was having umm every 2 weeks lol

is this your 12 week one sarah?

well tyler is now fast asleep in her big girl cot lol


----------



## mimi41

ooh take a photo.  i bet she looks tiny in there


----------



## kara76

i have taken one, she is laid sideways under her mobile


----------



## kara76

right im off out, better load the car

tyler will sleep on the way as feed time will be at 11am ish


----------



## kara76

ps chat later and rest rest rest


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks girls, yes, it's the 12 week one, so a milestone. Will find out more then how often scans will be I think I see the consultant soon after in Cardigan.

Hope you don't get too bored resting Mimi, have a good day kara


----------



## popsi

just a quick post to say Hi to you all xx

sorry not posting too much at the moment its just sooooo busy with a toddler on the go ! as Miriam can confirm lol .. and you will all soon too... can only put laptop out when she is asleep or she thinks its hers !! we had to buy a new one last week as she had pulled our old one around to much it was not too great LOL! 

mimi...      I have been missing my dad this weekend too it would have been his birthday and i wanted to show him our princess... you will get these feelings honey its normal xxx

kara.. routine is great honey but dont push it Tyler will come she is young yet xxx 

sarah... good luck.. with regards to the posts on top right had corner of the screen you will see a large shrink sign... if you click that your new posts will show x

love to everyone else... got to dash now as madame is stirring after nap and we off shopping and visiting xx


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies

Just a short post from me.

We were away in the Lake District last week so I have been absent.  Had a nice relaxing time, everything there seemed to be slow or slower - very relaxed.

Had a good weekend when we came home, it was my birthday Saturday so I had the first booze free celebration that I can remember.

Had my 12 week scan today, all fine, baby growing well - looking very cosey in there.  Did bloods and asked if we want the down syndrome test.  DOn't know what to do there to be honest?

I hope you gals are all ok.x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello peeps - well I'm back from Bluestone and there's so much to catch up on.   
We had a lovely week with fab weather - lovely to see Mimi and bump & Kara and Tyler for lunch and a natter. 
Took Morgan swimming in the Blue Lagoon - which was great fun (although he just looked a bit bored and wasnt really sure what to make of it!) 

Mimi cant believe tiddly hasnt arrived yet - hope you are doing ok. Not long to go now and you will have your little one in your arms. Hope you are relaxing and putting your feet up. 

Kara - hope you had a nice time with your parents bet they have seen a difference in Tyler. 

Pick - sounds like a nice holiday - we loved the Lake District.  Good news about your scan

Popsi - princess is keeping you busy and sounds like you are loving it  

Miriam thanks for the info re swimming - might try the Sports Village.  

Sarah good luck for your scan on Thursday. 

Ffydd - we havent used our monitor either as we dont tend to leave Morgan alone long enough lol but will come in when he goes in his own room  (probably when he is a teenager   !!!) 

Hello to everyone Ive missed 

Weigh day for us today - I stayed the same which was pretty darn good given I ate baguettes, ice creams, chips etc all week and then had a picnic at the Polo, followed by a 40th Birthday barbie yesterday (and drank Pimms all day lol). 

Morgan on the other hand only gained 5.5oz in 2 weeks (on top of only 2oz the previous week) so he is now down to almost the 2nd centile (dropped from 50th   ) so I have sat here and had a real good cry as I'm not sure what I can do to get him to eat more. Such a worry....


----------



## kara76

hello all

popsi i bet your busy. im not on about getting tyler into a routine as such its more getting myself into a routine lol as my morning routine has changed so much, feed comes before a cuppa lol

mimi have you rested? omg i didnt buy anything in toffee apple lol clothes is mega bucks and so are the toys which btw are not that great lol.....any baby yet lol soon you will get ****** off with that question lol

sarah a milestone indeed, where is your scan?

pick great news on your 12 week scan woo hoo. i had the nt scan and bloods, i went private as they dont do it on the nhs in my area. its such a personal choice, ask yourself what you would do with the results and then decide!! i had a really hard time deciding as luke didnt want us to have the test but i did as i would have had an amnio if the results came back high risk and to admit that was so so hard, i cried for hours thinking about it

taffy big massive hugs hunni, i know how much this weight gain business can effect us mums, you my friend are doing a great job. what have they advised?i hope you have finished your tears which i very much doubt as i know you will stress about it


my shattered well im not that bad tbh. tyler is a dream


----------



## kara76

btw mimi where is baby massage in h west, do you have any info?


----------



## mimi41

Kara i think it is at the patch and that is all i know. I will ask and find out for you.

Taffy what are they suggesting to do.  If he doesn't want to eat more he won't.   

Pick glad everything ok

Popsi i lost my dad


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

tyler is bathed and omg i put a nappy in the washing machine what a mess

i called hv seeing whether to give tyler more than 5oz and she has suggested breast first then bottle instead of more formula so we will see how that goes


----------



## mimi41

Have a go then hun

Have you had a good day


----------



## kara76

yeah its been nice. i feel so proud of tyler lol

you visiting your sis tomorrow? if nothing happens that is lol


----------



## mimi41

Yeah hopefully she will be home

No signs of anything lol


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed you get her home and then labour lol

omg ive had to put washing outside in a hope the bits will come off and then i need to rewash, its everywhere


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations on your scan Pick. Good luck for yours Sarah. Just to give you the heads up, they won't offer you the Down's Syndrome test as it's too unreliable with twins.


----------



## kara76

i believe with twins you can have the test privatey but only the Nuchal  fold measurement counts and not the bloods!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

My computer is behaving tonight. Not sure what was up, when I got to the IVF wales board I could see everything down to the first big pink banner and then nothing but some html code in the corner, I tried the shrink thing but it wasn't that grrr. Hope it stays working now.

Hope you have had a good rest today Mimi.

Great news on your scan Pick, difficult to decide about the other tests. I've tried talking to dh about it with no luck so far lol. Glad you had a good holiday, lakes are lovely.

Sorry you are worried about Morgan, Taffy    hope they have some good advice for you. You are doing a fab job. I don't know anything about this stuff, but imagine that there are lots of babies who don't follow the rule book and gain weight at different times.

Kara, nappy in washing machine sounds a nightmare, tissues are bad enough!

How's your back holding up Nic?

Hope you are ok Popsi, life sounds very busy, poor laptop lol!

Thanks for the good wishes advice re 12 week scan - it's at Withybush Kara (maybe see you there Mimi!). The midwife mentioned that we couldn't have bloods and said that on Thurs they will measure the back of the heads then if anything shows up they'd offer further tests. 

Have a good evening all, I've just scoffed bacon butty number 2 and that's before I have tea later


----------



## kara76

sarah bet you cant wait, its amazing. its fab they will do the Nuchal  fold  for you, they dont offered that for a singleton. bacon buttys lol maybe thats your craving lol


----------



## claire1

Ladies only a quick one as I'm really tired (only now getting in).  I heard today that girlepinx had her twins today (36 weeks) both boys.  They were being transfered to another hospital early this evening (as no special baby care beds available in the Royal Glamorgan), but all three are doing fine.  So a huge congratulations to her    .

Hope everyone is OK?  Will do personals in the morning.


----------



## mimi41

Funny i was only talking about her last week

Glad she and the boys are ok.  Our first set of twins this year woohoo

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

morning all

girlie woo hoo your a mummy yay

claire how was antenatal?

mimi hows you?

taffy hope your feeling ok today


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations girlepinx on the arrival of your twins.   

mimi how are you. my guess was tomorrow (fingers crossed)

taffy sorry to hear about morgan. hope you are ok.

kara and tyler morning hope you are both well

sarah good luck for scan on thursday.

claire hope you are well and are not overdoing things.

pick glad 12 week scan went well

hi to all mum's mummies to be and babies


----------



## kara76

queenie we are very well thank you

tyler is having her nap in her big cot so ive set up the monitor. feels very very odd not being in the same room as her lol, she doesnt settle well in her pram anymore. might attempt to sort my wardrode out!


----------



## mimi41

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7856187/Women-aged-40-and-over-could-be-given-free-IVF-treatment.html

Just something to read ladies, i know i'm the golden oldie but thought you might like to read

/links


----------



## SarahJaneH

Interesting article Mimi.  How are you feeling today? It's a bit cooler so hope that you are a bit more comfy.

Sounds like Tyler is changing fast Kara. 

Hope you are well Queenie

Congratulations Girliepinx! Glad to hear mum and babies are all doing well. Thanks for letting us know Claire.

Working at home today and tempted to rustle up another bacon butty, I am going to turn into a big porker! I wish I could blame it on a craving, but have always had a weakness...


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Well I am well and truly tired today.  Slept really well, so don't know why.  Am having a few bh since waking too, so I'm not that comfortable.  OK thats enough of me complaining.  Antenatal was OK last night, we discussed pain relief and got to see the delivery room etc.  But I do have to say I was the oldest one there   , I'm sure I was old enough to be some of their mothers.

Oh Kara Tyler is in her big bed, bet thats a strange feeling, but I bet you feel so proud of her.  Hope your OK?

Michelle how are you today?  Hopefully not to long now.

Pick glad 12 week scan went OK.

Sarah good luck with your scan.

Hi Queenie how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is OK?  I need to go get ready for the hairdresses, otherwise I'll be looking like cousin it, at the wedding on Sat.


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed this goes through. 

hows you today? 

sarah hows you? will you get much work done lol. treat yourself and have a bacon butty 

claire what did you think of the classes? do you have anymore?

tyler is a little darling, its weird having her upstairs when im down stairs


----------



## claire1

Kara the class was OK.  But I had read a bit about pain relief etc, and had some background knowledge.  But it was good to have someone else go through it.  The unit is really small, for the size of the hospital though.  What with the baby boom locally, not sure there will be any space there.  So I may end up in UHW   .  Yes we have 2 more sessions, in 2 weeks time.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Last time I worked from home I slept all day lol, feeling a bit more lively today though so I might actually get through some of my to do list...after my butty  

Must be strange not having Tyler next to you Kara, bless her.

Claire you just reminded me I need to book some accommodation for a wedding next weekend, thanks! Have a good pampering at the hairdressers


----------



## kara76

claire you will know what to do and have when the time comes. its good you have more classes. i had the grand total of 1 lol

sarah deffo have that butty, we will have to arrange a local meet up.

tyler now in her pram next to me, i just felt a little uncomfy and she wasnt sleeping so i went and got her and now she is sleeping in her pram lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Local meet up would be great, I will be at home more over the summer so will be nice to catch up.


----------



## kara76

will have to sort something when mimi drops lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds good, won't be long now!


----------



## kara76

i think maybe i should go over and take her for a long bumpy car ride lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie from me - as I am a hormonal mess at the mo    and having a duvet day
AF arrived today (my first for about a year lol!) and I just cant stop crying - Ive got to the stage now where I am laughing at myself for sobbing so much. I should have known she was on her way as yesterday I was completely unable to resist the temptation of a Twix and a giant piece of chocolate birthday cake.....

Thanks Kara and Jules for your messages yesterday - things are a little more in perspective today!!! 
Managed to get Morgan to take 28.5 oz yesterday with an 11.30pm feed - but he then slept through till 8.30am - missing a morning feed and so far today he has only had 8oz (spread over 2 feeds) so not sure thats the answer. 

Girliepinx - congrats on the twins and Claire thanks for letting us know. Not long for you now   
Glad the antenatal class was ok - makes it feel much more real!

Mimi are you still hanging in there - cant believe its only 6 days to go    

Sarah I think I may be joining you in a bacon buttie later! 

Hi Queenie - hope you are ok and you get some news about your op soon

Kara I couldnt leave Morgan up in his cot either for a long time and even now I prefer him in the same room lol

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Aww Taffy, hugs to you, flippin hormones.... bacon butties are definitely the way forward. I think I am addicted...


----------



## pickwick

Hello Ladies

Good luck Sarah for your scan is it Thursday?

Claire what hospital are you delivering your baby at?

Taffy I hope you are feeling a bit better - something nice to eat will be a little comfort.

Congratulations Girliepinx on the arrival of your special little bundles.

Kara, sounds like Tyler is doing so well   thats fab.xxx

AFM no news really, starving all the time but trying to be healthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Going back to work this week and getting up really early has been hard but getting into the swing now.xxxx


----------



## kara76

aww taffy hun, no wonder your hormonal. not sure a twix is the answer maybe a massive mars bar would be better. big hugs. maybe Morgan will take time to get into another routine of feeding

pick have some of what you fancy

ive been a piggy today and just ate junk as its what my body is wanting


----------



## claire1

Pick The Royal Glamorgan (llantrisant) is our local hospital.  The unit only has 6 delivery rooms, so will see what happens when the time comes.  I don't mind going to UHW, as it's just as near and I've heard really good things about their maternity department.  And as long as he's born healthy with as few problems it really doesn't matter which hospital.

I agree with Kara defo have some of what you fancy.  I found that if you fight it you'll want it even more.

I'm having lots of BH today, and bump seems to have dropped again over night.  Think I will meantion it to consultant tomorrow.  Finally received my maternity entitlement this morning, it's not great, but it's much better than what some get.


----------



## pickwick

I am with UHW and the ante-natal clinic yesterday was very nice.  Apparently we can have a tour at 36 weeks to see where we will be going to have the baby, I have opted for the midwife led option at the moment in UHW but apparenty can change my mind.  The birthing centre there is supposed to be really lovely so we will see closer to the time.

I have had a nice cake today in work - my turn to buy cakes here as it was my birthday at the weekend and I feel a little satisfied.  The trouble is I fancy things to eat and then I start eating them and think uugh I can't eat this anymore even though I am still hungry.  I like go off things mid meal.xxxx

Good news Claire about your maternity entitlement.x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all
hope you are all well today.

mimi how are you any signs yet. i think you should have a hot curry tonight and go out for a bumpy ride. lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi all, i'm ok no signs and i am quite relaxed so no bumpy rides necessary

Went to see sis, she is ok and hoping to be out by friday

Taffy


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are relaxed Mimi. Good to hear your sis is doing well, bet she will be glad to be home.

Hope you had a nice birthday weekend Pick. Definitely eat what you like, especially if you aren't feeling like finishing it. I can't stop myself at the moment, Kara I am being a piggy too lol

Sounds like you have two good choices there Claire, not that long now! Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hi Queenie, hope you are well


----------



## Ffydd

Claire, the Royal Glamorgan is our local hospital too. When did you book the classes? The midwife hasn't mentioned it at all and I'm a bit worried we won't get in.


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, its been a while!! I really dont know where time goes?! Visitors everyday still and soooo much to do to keep me busy and thats without work on top of that!! 
HV came out again today and Hari has gained from 6lbs 4oz  31/2 weeks ago to 8lbs 7oz today!!! He is growing and filling out sooooo much and seems to be changing everyday!! 
Mimi- nearly there now, you wait you wont believe how unbelievable it is to be a mum. I hope it all goes well for you. 
Hi to everyone else, I apologise I'm not up to date with peoples progress.


----------



## claire1

Ffydd our midwife asked if we wanted to attend them, when I saw her in clinic about 23 weeks.  I then got a letter on Friday inviting me to the session on Monday (a bit short notice, luckily I wasn't working etc).  I would have thought that the other midwives have the same protocol for inviting, their patients.  I'm with one of the Pontypridd practices.  If your worried I would ask your midwife about them, so they can document that you want to attend.  There was about 20 couples there, and the midwife had said that she had sent 28 invites out, so the classes are large, so I'm sure you'll get a place.

Hope thats of some help.

Cath glad things are OK with you all.  Bet your still on cloud 9.

Can you all guess that I cant sleep, these bloody BH, oh and Rob is snoring, so loud that I can still hear him with my ipod on.


----------



## mimi41

HI all i can't sleep

Cath glad your ok and Hari is gaining weight.

Claire hope bh's reduced and you got to sleep

Hope everyone gets there antenatal classes sorted.


----------



## kara76

morning all

just a quickie as i need to get sorted as i hope to get to mother and baby group today

mimi did you manage to get back to sleep

cath great news on the weight gain

i better go as we went out late last night and im knackered too lol


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Michelle, sorry you couldn't sleep.  Try and have a nap later on.

Kara, hope you manage to get to mother & baby group.

Well I think I had all of 3 hours of sleep   all night.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## trickynic

Hiya all


Seems a lot of people had trouble sleeping last night! DH was up until 3am too. Luckily for me I'd had a good session of yoga last night so slept quite well. 


Mimi - my guess is for you to give birth tomorrow - any signs?   
Kara - your recent pics of Tyler on ** are bloody gorgeous!
Taffy - poor you. That's one great thing about pregnancy - no AF! Can only imagine the rush of hormones ones things start getting back to normal. Eat lots of cake.


Talking of cake, I'm like a human garbage disposal unit at the moment. No food is safe when I'm around! I've put on a stone and a half so far and, although I'm lucky that it's all on my belly and nowhere else, it's still giving me grief with my back. The pain has moved up into my ribs now which makes sitting at my desk in work very painful. The Baby Bells are very active and you can actually see my belly move like it has an octopus in there!


I have another scan next Monday so looking forward to seeing them again   


Hope everyone has a great day. Hi to Ffydd, Sarah, Pick, Claire and anyone else I have missed x


----------



## kara76

claire poor you 3 hours sleep, im sure i get more sleep now than when i was pregnant lol

nic your babies will be moving up with everu passing week now so expect more discomfort. 

im on target to get to baby group, tyler just having a nap omg girlsshe woke me this morning with what can only be descrided as a man fart


----------



## claire1

Kara I look and feel like a zombie this morning.  Luckily I've only had 2 patients to see this am.  Just popped back home to change quick and am now heading off to the hospital to see cons.  Fingers crossed bp will still be down.

Michelle hope you manage to get some rest today.  You feeling OK?

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Queenie1

guesses for mimi
Claire Baby Boy 4th of July 8lb 2oz
Kara Baby girl 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 4th july 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule Baby Boy 1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

thought i would put the updated list on for mimi. hope your well mimi. getting really excited now for you


----------



## kara76

claire how was the cons appointment?

queenie thanks for updating the list 

mother and baby group was pretty good, nothing like i expected, post more later


----------



## claire1

It was OK Kara.

Blood pressure is creeping up again.  So need to have it checked end of week.  He thinks that the diabetes was wrong, as I've had glucose in my urine for the last 4 weeks (have looked at my diet and can't see anything thats causing it).  So he's asked me to take sugar readings and have another fasting glucose test, before I see him again.  Baby is measuring 2 weeks more than he should be.  He said something really odd to, which I don't know how to take.  He said that I've reached 32 weeks, which is a milestone, and if they needed to deliver me then everything would be OK.  So not sure what he was thinking.  So I have a scan booked for 2 weeks and see him again on that day.  So maybe Jr will be here earlier.

Glad mother & baby group went OK.

Michelle how are you?  Any progress?


----------



## jk1

evening all,

just a quick one to say hope everyone is ok...esp you mimi!! how exciting!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

mimi mimi any signs lol

claire shame the bp is creeping up again what a bugger. your con probably just reasurring you that if you did have to delievered all would be fine

im off to baby massage on friday yay, sorry for short post buut ive been out all day so have washing etc etc to juggle lol


----------



## mimi41

No signs hunnies sorry tt well and trully comfy.

Really bored not used to having time on my hands lol.

Claire hope tests are ok and bp stays down

Queenie and jk thank you

kara enjoy baby massage

I've had reflexology today which was lovely


----------



## kara76

did she do any labour points lol.

tyler is mega feeding today and pooing lol


----------



## mimi41

Yeah she did, so watch out lol

Signing off now watching a film with steve

Chat tomo


----------



## kara76

cuddle up and enjoy hun soon you two will be three yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sounds like tt is very cosy Mimi, have a nice evening and who knows what tomorrow will bring if the reflexologist has pressed the right buttons lol. It's very exciting!

Kara, remember no nappies in the washing! Glad baby group went well today

Hope you can keep bp under control Claire, sounds like con was trying to reassure but sometimes the words don't seem to come out quite right

Hi Cath, glad to hear you and Hari are doing well

Sorry your back is still playing up Nic, great you will see babybells again soon, good luck for monday

Hi Ffydd, Queenie and Jo!

AFM, still eating like a horse, glad to say I have my energy back bang on 12 weeks - everyone was right! Better make the most of it....


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies and babies and bumps   

Hope you are all ok just a quick one as im tired form work   

Mimi Have you any signs yet    I think your little one is so comfy in ur belly hun 
I bet this heat is getting to you though


----------



## mimi41

No signs yet hun, heat is not helping though.

How are you


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks mimi . 
Just waiting now for j to go to school so i can got to bed !!
Make sure u have plenty of rest ready for ur arrival hun xx


----------



## kara76

morning all

ebonie hows j doing at school

mimi it ill start tonight and baby will arrive tomorrow, mystric kara herre

i should get my **** in gear hv coming between 10 and 11 and im sat here in my dressing gown with tyler sleeping on me


----------



## mimi41

Mystic kara we will see lol

So what if your in your dressing gown, nothing wrong with that


----------



## kara76

very true but i like to get dressed, i feel a little more organised then lol

how you feeling with 4 days left?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah feeling ok, just chillin and watching tv

Forgot to say my sister is home she came home yesterday


----------



## kara76

thats great news about your sis at least your mind is at ease about that

another tv day?


----------



## kara76

hv been and gone, tyler now 9lbs 3oz and teething, i thought she was but hv has confirmed it and showed me tylers teeth coming down, awww


----------



## mimi41

Aww bless her, and what a good weight was hv happy


----------



## kara76

shes on the 9th centile so as long as she stays on that its ok, a skinny but perfect little girl

taffy hows you and morgan today? have the hormones eased a little

mimi what a ****ty day, im off out at 115pm so getting everything in the car will be fun


----------



## popsi

Kara.. our princess was on 9th always.. just moved up to 25th but still tiny (aged 9-12 months clothes at 16 months LOL) but i like then dainty when they girls xxx

mimi...WHY are you still her you should be off having your daughter now as i predicted LOL ! 

love to everyone, off to have a cuppa now while madame sleeps then out for nice pub lunch maybe x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hormones officialy back to normal today - OMG I have been an emotional wreck lol   
Kara sounds like Tyler is doing fab - you have my sympathy teething is just the pits poor morgan is still suffering but no sign of teeth coming through yet. 

Mimi - hope you are doing ok - is it your con appt tommorow? seems tiddly is happy where he is for the time being - is he gonna be a naughty little IVF monster too?

Popsi - how are you and the Princess doing? 

Sarah - glad you are starting to feel better

Claire - take it easy and keep an eye on that BP. Wow 32 weeks already.... I only made it to 33 weeks so its right what your dr says - am sure it was just said for reassurance and nothing for you to worry about - sometimes they dont think though do they!   

Hello to everyone else

We've had the jacuzzi up in the garden this week so morgan has been swimming every day - my proper little water baby. Will try and put some pics on ** later. 

We also picked up his hand and feet impressions - they are really lovely


----------



## kara76

hey popsi at least the clothes lasts longer lol, how is princess?

taffy glad your feeling better, bloody hormones have alot to answer for,so whens the jacuzzi party lol

mimi you still here? tonight it will start im sending you labour vibes....you wont make your appointment


----------



## kara76

ive been down bluestone again meeting one of the old members of the orignal group, shes fab got quite wet and  tyler felt rain for the first time awww


----------



## popsi

hi girls .. we are great thanks for asking xx

kara... bless Tyler, who did you meet (anyone i know) i am sooo nosey lol xx

taffy.. its fab when they love water x

hey where is Mimi ?


----------



## kara76

yeah it was ness

was your princess clingy when teethjoimg?


----------



## kara76

maybe mimi having a nap....im sure she would text when it all kicks off


----------



## popsi

oh bless... how is Ness and her daughter x

yes princess is clingy when teething it really upsets her and makes her out of sorts and has like a cold x


----------



## kara76

its funny you say like she has a cold cause Tyler sounds all bunged up

ness and family are great, it was nice to see them


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Had our scan today and all is well, it was fab to see them again. Due date moved forward a bit as measuring 12+3 and 12+4. They didn't do a nuchal scan, but said that all looks normal, booked in to see cons at 22 weeks, so I think we can start to enjoy it all more now! 

Taffy those pics of Morgan on ** are so lovely, proper little water baby you have there. Glad hormones are normal again!

Hope you are ok and resting Mimi

Horrible weather today isn't it Kara, glad you had another nice day at Bluestone. Hope teething isn't too painful for Tyler bless her

Hope you are all well Popsi

Hi Ffydd, Pick, Nic, Ebonie, Cath and Claire x


----------



## kara76

woo hoo sarah great news, isnt it amazing....you got pics?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yep got one of each, twin b on the top deck is a bit blurry lol! Such a difference from 3 weeks ago. Midwife there was lovely


----------



## kara76

aww thats great, you will have to post the pics lol

they are good there, i really like john who does scans and is the only male midwife. we sat with me at 5am before my first induction and did all my cervix scans

tyler is snoozing atm so no doubt she will be awake soon for food then changing into her pj;s (a another baby grow lol)


----------



## mimi41

Sarah so glad your scan went well and bubs are well

Kara great about tyler

Popsi still here hun

Taffy yeah tt is too comfy

Hi to everyone else, had a busy day with visitors.  

If i'm taken in tomorrow i will let jules and kara know so they can update you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Mimi, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Kara, there were two sonographers, one lady one guy so I'm guessing one was John. They were all really nice - I felt a bit old among the teen mums to be though, that was a bit of an eye opener!


----------



## mimi41

Sarah lol how do you think i feel


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mimi, maybe they should have a separate clinic for the over 35s, you know like nightclubs


----------



## mimi41

Good idea could do with that.    I'll be faced with youngsters tomorrow lol


----------



## Jule

mimi havent read back a re you going in tom?


----------



## mimi41

Maybe being induced tomorrow not sure hun


----------



## kara76

what time is your appointment?

sod the feeling old girls, our babies are extra special.

sarah yeah the guy is john, really really nice


----------



## mimi41

Kara its 9 am, but last time i waited an hour to see him


----------



## kara76

it always seems mega busy there. bet your ready now arent you?


----------



## Jule

ooh mimi that is so exciting, good luck, ill be looking forward to hearing news very soon


----------



## kara76

my predicted date tomorrow so its got to happen lol


----------



## Jule

My guess was today so thats not right so maybe ill have the sex right


----------



## kara76

theres still a few hours 

i check my phone when i get up to feed tyler hoping for a text lol


----------



## kara76

better dash feed time at the zoo opps i mean my house lol


----------



## jk1

Mimi..thinking of you, good luck 

Jo xxx


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck mimi ..t t will be here soon so exited for you   poor tyler and morgan teething its awfull maia still got big 4sided back ones coming through but shes being ok now they are through the skin


----------



## Cath34

Best of luck for tomorrow Mimi. Why are they inducing you before your due date? (sorry I havent read back) 
Im guessing a boy!


----------



## mimi41

Thanks guys, no signs yet.  

Cath its an age thing hun, my con likes to deliver before 40 weeks if you are over 40

I will let you all know later


----------



## ebonie

woowoo so exciting for you mimi    How are you feeling today ??
Are you nervous xx


----------



## kara76

today is the day well i hope so lol

hope you get a plan today, its very exciting


----------



## trickynic

Great news on your scan Sarah!


Mimi - looking forward to hearing any news later. My predicted date is tomorrow!! x


----------



## kara76

mimi has been admitted bp sky high

its gona be soon now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sending big cyber-hugs to mimi       you are in the best place   
Hope all goes well and that tiddly arrives for you soon. Will be thinking of you and sending        your way, my friend. 

Think my BP has shot through the roof with excitement lol   

Hello everyone else - just a quickie as Im off to the docs for my weekly blood test!
x


----------



## kara76

taffy hope your blood test goes ok

im waiting for an email from work, they missed a payment the dicks


----------



## claire1

Michelle thinking of you.  Hope everything goes OK, and that you get to meet tt very soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thinking of you Mimi, all the very very best x


----------



## ebonie

Thinking of you mimi so exciting hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix

Glad all mums, mums to be and LO's are doing well.

Thinking of you Mimi, lots of luck xx


----------



## kara76

mimi bp is sky high and maybe induced tomorrow

ive been out all day and baby massage was brill


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for update Kara, hope things get moving for her tomorrow. 

Bet you are whacked after a day out, glad baby massage was good.


----------



## claire1

Can someone let me know if anything happens with Michelle tomorrow.  I'm in a wedding all day, so wont be able to log on.

Kara hope you had a good day.

Sarah how are you?

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you mimi hope everything goes well tomorrow. how exciting you will get to meet tt soon


----------



## Jule

Mimi really excited for you. Hope you are ok and hope you manage to get some rest tonight before tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

dont think mimi will be back on here now till shes a mummy ...hope they are both ok ...its sooo exiting


----------



## jk1

thinking of you today mimi....at the in laws all day today but can't wait to log on tonight to see if there is any news!!

Kara - glad you enjoyed baby massage

Hi sarah & claire - hope you are good!!

Jo xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie hello from me - and sending some good luck vibes to mimi   
We are off on our holidays today - off to the Gower for a week so could someone please let me know when tiddly arrives. 
Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## kara76

morning all

mimi had a crap nights sleep as you do in hospital, doc coming at 10ish

miriam i think the same and next time mimi is online she will be a mummy


----------



## kara76

i told mimi we are thinking of her and she sends her love to you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning Kara, how are you today? 

Good luck Mimi!!!   

Enjoy your wedding Claire

Have a fab holiday Taffy

How are you and Maia, Miriam?

Have a good day Jo

How you feeling Nic?

Busy weekend of house stuff this weekend, we've got builders in next week starting round 2 of renovations - realised we'd better get it done now before we've got our hands full.


----------



## kara76

oh yes sarah they will soon be very full

i think we have a growth spurt on our hands, tyler has been feeding every 2 hours for the last 48 hours


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wow, she's guzzling! How's the teething?

Think I'm going to buy a pregnancy book today, haven't dared to before now but seems a bit more real.


----------



## kara76

still having trouble with work and money so have wrote yet another letter

see below, they are gona be so ******

I have receieved confirmation from Liz regarding maternity leave payments yet there are a few things that i still need to clarify.

1. Am I able to take the full 5.6 weeks annual leave at the end of my SMP end date 06.11.10 or will i have to wait until the end of my maternity leave in Febuary? 

2. I believe I worked 9 hours overtime at Christmas 2009 when can i expect this to be paid to me?

3. I have enclosed a letter from the clinic that undertook my operation in March 2009. There has been some confusion as to whether this 2 weeks were annual leave or not! At the time i did issue you with a sick note from the surgeon for 2 weeks and it seems this was somehow lost which in turn meant that Liz (accountant) was not aware that this time was sick leave and not annual leave, also as stated in a previous letter there was a verbal agreement between myself and Mr Warren! 
The letter i recieved in Febuary 2010 stated that i had taken too much annual leave, this is not the case and would be grateful if you can inform me when i can expect payment for the annual leave days i am owed please.

I really would appericate confirmation of the above within 7 days as I do have benefit forms needed to be sent.


----------



## kara76

my beautiful daughter is laying wide awake in her big cot chewing her hands, im watching her on video cam


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM MIMI

she is going home so i bet she will be on later


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah bless! Good letter. Hope you get things sorted soon, they are really taking the pee

She's going home?! Wow thought today would be the day, is her BP down?


----------



## kara76

her bp must be down 

another naughtie ivf wales baby i think tt is lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yep, naughty tt, I was getting all excited!


----------



## mimi41

Hi all good news is i don't have preaclampsia, bad news is i was all geared up and now nothing

Thanks for all your texts and messages, you girls are great xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome back Mimi! Really glad to hear it's not pre-eclampsia. What a shame, you were all ready for tt to arrive   , must be just too comfy in there. Won't be long now though, hope you get some rest now and sleep better tonight


----------



## kara76

great its not preeclampsia, maybe tt will catch you off guard now and come soon lol

ive been waiting for my sil for an hour!!! hoping tyler will nap and then wake for bath and baby massge


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi All

Just wanted to say good luck girls with your pregnancys. Sarah I had twins April 2009 after IVF at Cardiff. If you are worried about anything or want to ask any questions about what your buying etc give me a shout.

Sarah


----------



## kara76

morning how is everyone

mimi especially you how are you


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Mimi, hope you are doing ok and taking it easy

Kara, are you up to anything today?

Hi Sarah, thanks for your kind offer, haven't started thinking about what to buy yet, but  should start soon and I'm bound to have lots of questions! 

Claire, how was the wedding?

Hope everyone else is well. I am being a couch potato today watching the tennis.


----------



## kara76

sarah did you buy a book? i have a couple your welcome too have, let me know

tyler slept 7 hours last night and omg i feel groggy today lol


----------



## kara76

opps ive just spent £22 on dribble bibs lol 

somebody stop ebay lol

ok tyler is napping i better get my **** in gear for wake time, gona try feed, cuddle, bath, baby massage, cuddle snooze!!! tyler has turnt into a monster come 6pm and only i will do, she can be sound asleep and i put her done and as soon as i do she wakes and screams, its distressing but thankfully i can calm her quite well but it means i cant really do much after 6pmlol


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are feeling ok Mimi and its not too long now. I think its going to be wednesday (but hopefully sooner!) for you now. A beautiful bouncing baby boy 9.3lbs!

Sounds like Tyler loves her mummy very much Kara. Hope you are ok 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kara76

Claire Baby Boy 4th of July 8lb 2oz
Kara Baby girl 2nd July 8lb 4oz
Sarah baby boy 22nd June 7lb 8oz 
queenie baby boy 30th june 7lb 10 oz
Emma Baby boy 4th july 8lb 10oz
Ffydd Baby boy 27th June 8lb 2oz
Jule Baby Boy 1st July 7lb 2ozs
Nic Baby girl 3rd July 7lb 11oz
Taffy Baby boy 28th June 7lb 13oz
Popsi Baby Girl 1st July 8lb 4oz

do we wana start a new list well tomorrow as there are still 2 guesses for today!

pix we are great thank you, hope your well


----------



## SarahJaneH

Looks like tt has had the last laugh with the list lol

I ordered a couple of books off Amazon thanks Kara. Hope the evening routine goes well, Tyler wants her mummy for sure

Hi Pix, hope you are recovering well


----------



## kara76

what books did you order hun, i found books really helpful and now have baby books lol

tt is a naughtie ivf wales baby already lol....i still say girl


----------



## SarahJaneH

I went for What to Expect when You're Expecting and Double Trouble. There's so much on there it's difficult to know what to choose so went for the best reviews. I'm into books and magazines too, like to read up. DH is the opposite, he'll only start reading stuff about where we go on holiday when we are on the plane and by then I've got our week all mapped out lol. I hope he might do a little bit of reading before they arrive! It's his birthday soon, I might buy him the Haynes manual.

I reckon boy


----------



## kara76

good choice of books hun

i brought luke the haynes manual and he did read abit, i leave the books in the bathroom as i use to read in the bath (no time now) and luke reads them too now and he is a typical man and doesnt read up

im waiting for tyler to wake maybe i will put the kettle on, she will wake then lolo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good idea about leaving the books in the bathroom lol


----------



## kara76

pregnancy is so amazing and such a great thing to cherish, take lots of bump pics too


----------



## trickynic

Hiya - on the subject of books, I just want to recommend The Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg. Seems to make perfect sense to me re: establishing a routine (not too rigid) and interpreting baby's cries. Of course it might all go out the window when they're born but makes me feel better prepared! 


Good luck this week Mimi - hope things happen for you in the next few days.


I have my 24 week scan tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to. Not as nervous as last time as both babies feel very active. Although I get the feeling they have moved positions a lot in the last few weeks so hard to tell which one's which now.


----------



## miriam7

good luck for your scan tricky will be great so see them again ..are you  getting big yet? mimi how you doing? you have waited 18 years to get this far so whats another 10 days   really hope tt decides to come on own


----------



## mimi41

Yes Miriam you are right 10 more days is nothing and i am in no hurry, got a lifetime to enjoy tt

Hi Sarah and Tric, i have heard baby whisperer really good.  I am trying not to read too much as i get myself all worked up amd i do believe a routine will come with or without books.  Sarah what to expect is really helpful

Kara you ok

Thanks for all the well wishes girls

AFM i saw mw yesterday and she is going to speak to my con because the plan was not to go oveer 40 weeks because of stillbirth.  She said it is unfair that they have changed it, but i did say as long as i can feel movemnets from tt then i am quite happy to go natural.  We will see they don't seem to have very communication skills.  My bp is back to normal and i have a trace of protein and swelling is at an all time high but i still feel like i am blooming and enjoying every minute of this beautiful experience

Good luck for scans this week ladies


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are feeling ok Mimi, you sound pretty chilled. It's good your midwife is following up the change in plan even if its just to check, its important they communicate. How's Steve? Keep resting hun, hope you have some more dvds to keep you occupied!

Thanks for the tips about books Nic and Mimi.

Nic - best of luck with your scan this week!

Hope Tyler had a good night and you got a good sleep Kara

Hi Miriam, how are you?

Better get my butt in gear and get ready for work, speak to you all later.


----------



## kara76

morning all

mimi i think mw talking to your con is very wise, remember my con went on hols and i had no plan cause no one knew what to do.btw woo hoo 40 weeks well done girl. shame your on nightshift

nic i have the baby whisperer and some of it is great, i let tyler set the routine but ever since come we do exactly the same routinre for the last feed. enjoy your scan

miriam hiya hun hows you and maia?

sarah dont work too hard

good night, tyler back to 6 then 2 hours. she did nap upstairs for a little last night and the bath nad massage works brill. called hv as i havent had her 8 week appointment and she has a little rash


----------



## mimi41

Glad things back to normal for you Kara.

Night shift sucks, i did manage to get another couple of hours.  

Just would like to know what they have decided, as all cons are saying different things

I believe a baby will find its own routine, especially with feeding just like Tyler has


----------



## kara76

yeah all cons are different, i had to see a stand in in the end and she agreed with my con but i still pushed my luck lol. what time is your mw coming?


----------



## kara76

totally agree mimi baby does find its own routine, i dont wana be too strict when tyler is so young as i want to cherish this time with her cause before long she will be a teenager lol


----------



## mimi41

She hasn't said i told her i was in all day so no rush.

Did i tell you they have upped my clexane to 40mg a day, apparently i was supposed to be on this anyway cos of parents and grandparents history


----------



## kara76

no you didnt hun

i was on 40mg a day due to family history. your mw might sweep you


----------



## mimi41

Told her i don't want one yet unless they are going to induce.  My due date from tx is thursday so will wait till then i think


----------



## kara76

you wait til your ready hun, whatever your comfy with

sweeps only tend to work if your close anyway, i  had a couple and would do the same again purely cause that is what i was comfy with, everyone is different and listen to your heart and you will find the right route for you. im so excited your gona go through the most amazing experience ever.


----------



## mimi41

They told me in hospital my cervix is high and not favourable so i don't think a sweep would do much anyway.

Poor mini is still waiting to be induced


----------



## kara76

nope a sweep wouldnt do anything but things can change quick too

oh poor mini, waiting is hard at least with our hospital when they say they will induce they do it early in the morning

ive just tried on my dress for the party and it only just fits so think i need to borrow one cause its well tight round my boobs and i also need to find a hat or a feather thingy lol

hv coming at 1230 to see tylers rash!


----------



## mimi41

Glad you got appointment hun

lol to you having boobs and dress being tight.  my dresses would be too big for you hun


----------



## kara76

its fits pretty well everywhere else but the boobies lol and imagine then if they leak lol....think maybe i should wear black lol


----------



## mimi41

Just had mw on the phone, i have to go to antenatal for daily monitoring.


----------



## kara76

that is exactly what they did with me hun, are you going down today?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah got to be there at 12.30


----------



## kara76

they still gona let you go 10 days? either way you have a max of 10 days now lol


----------



## mimi41

I think i will find the plan out today, i think i might see con today.


----------



## kara76

will you let me know

my hv due at 1230 or i would come and meet you.


----------



## mimi41

Of course hun, i'll text.

I know that darl and i don't expect that you have a baby to look after.  I'll be fine i'll take my mil


----------



## kara76

its good to have someone with you. hows your bp? have you taken it?


----------



## mimi41

154/85 not sure if thats good or bad usually 120/70


----------



## kara76

take your bags hun, you might well do back in

what was it when they let you out?they dont like anything ober 140/90.dont worry though this is when monitoring is good


----------



## mimi41

I'm not feeling unwell but not feeling well either does this make sense.  Indigestion is awful and i have a headache on and off and eyes feel a little weird so its a good thing i am going for monitoring


----------



## kara76

makes perfect sense like your in a bit of a daze?

did they speak to your con or miss howells?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah exactly like a daze hun

No they can't get hold of him yet but mw (who is wonderful) is doing the chasing and she is going to make sure i talk to someone today.  Mr Overton is my overall i think


----------



## kara76

he is a good con too hun


----------



## kara76

ive decided to change my room around, bad move lol but need more floor spare so coffee table now in the corner

i think a forward plan is important given your con didnt want you over 40 weeks


----------



## mimi41

I think MW is more worried that i will worry seeing as con has put seed od doubt about stillbirth.  I'm just going to go with it .

Right i'm off now i'll text later hun


----------



## kara76

i underrstand what your saying

will wait to hear,m good luck


----------



## kara76

mimi has been admitted to hospital with high bp

will keep you updated


----------



## kara76

tyler rash is nothing and she is know 9lbs 7oz


----------



## pickwick

Hi Kara

Good news about Tylers rash being nothing, sounds like she is coming along really well bless her.  Pic's on ** of Tyler are lovely.

I hope all goes well for Mimi bless her, I am so excited that she will mett her little bundle soon.

AFM - nothing to report really, quiet weekend but not feeling so tired.  Still umming and ahhing about the Down Syndrome test.  I had it all straight in my mind and then a couple of things the ME at UHW said has made me rethink everything.  I have enquired with Spire about a Nuchal scan.x


----------



## kara76

i went to the spire aka innermost secrets and they were great. you need it done before 13+6

how many weeks are you now


----------



## kara76

mimi will be induced with the gel tomorrow

woo hoo its lift off


----------



## ebonie

woowoo another ff baby on the way    hope she has a quick labour and birth   

Glad tylers rash was nothing kara she is getting a little chunk now      lovely weight xx


----------



## pickwick

Woo hoo that's good news about Mimi, really excited for her.

Kara, I am 13+1 and I spoke to Inner Most Secrets today.  They were really helpful and I have actually decided today that I am not going to have the tests or the NHS blood test.  I think my heart was always telling me that I didn't want to have ot but my head was different, I feel much better now.x


----------



## kara76

yeah we should have another baby soon , how exciting is that. i will update as i hear things

ebonie i cant wait for you to meet tyler, she is a little star

pick such a personal choice and you have to do what is best for you so you have made the right choice for you


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Kara glad tylers rash turned out 2 b nothing she is coming on lovely by the sounds of things  
Mimi gd luck hope u get 2 meet ur little bungle of joy soon x x  
hope everyone else on this thread is keeping well


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies.

Oh how exciting we'll have another ivf wales baby soon.  Will be thinking of you Michelle.

Kara glad Tyler's rash was nothing.  You are naughty moving your room around, be carefull of you scan it is still delicate even now.

Pick, like Kara has said you have to make the right decision of you.  We chose to have the test, so that if it did come back positive, we had time to plan etc.

Sarah great news on buying books.  Hope your OK?

Afm had a busy weekend, wedding was good, but it did take it out of me.  Couldn't move off the sofa yesterday was so tired.  Why is it when you think everything has settled down, something pops it's head.  I've really had enough with work, one of the other teams, spoke to another member of my team complaing that I was still working afternoons and weekends.  What the   has it got to do with them.  I've only got 18 days left in work, so let me get on with it.  I'm fit and well to work and cons has told me I'm OK to work, as long as I'm feeling OK.  Sorry to rant but it really has got to me.


----------



## trickynic

Woo hoo - good luck Mimi!!!


Just to update - 24 week scan went well today. Both growing lovely and have such cute little faces (even if I do say so myself!). They were previously worried about the baby girl as she is missing an artery in her umbilical cord but it doesn't seem to have caused any problems - she's just a little bit smaller than her brother. I came home from work feeling rough today and thought my blood pressure might be up but it was fine. The consultant has referred me for physio for my back. She thinks I should take maternity leave from 30 weeks    That's only 6 weeks away! I think I'll just take it week by week and see how I feel (although having some of the summer hols off with DH who's a teacher would be nice!).


----------



## kara76

claire what a pain your having with work, 18 days and counting hun

nic glad your scan went well

everyone ok tonight?


----------



## claire1

I am Kara.  Just as I thought that everything had been sorted with the workload, this happened.  It just annoyed me that it was another team of nurses that have said it, and not my own nurses.  Gonna speak to my boss on weds as I don't see why they have the right to comment on my working practice.  I always make sure that I do my job, and don't use my pregnancy as an excuse not to work.  Yeah 18 days left, over 5 weeks, and after today I can't wait.

Nic glad scan went OK.  That 6 weeks will be here before you know it.  Like you said see how you are at the time.

Had an appointment for growth scan (again) next week, so get to see the little monkey again.  We're also going to make a plan re delivery etc, don't think that he's going to let me go over 40 weeks, as he still thinks that I may have gestational diabetes (eventhough the test was negative).

Hope everyone is OK tonight?


----------



## Ravan

Just popping in to wish mimi a quick day tomorrow  
Hope it all goes well for you....and quick lol ,cant wait to hear of the newest arrival.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Raven long time how r u keeping x


----------



## Ffydd

All the best mimi, another little ff one on the way! I'm 26 weeks today on my 26th birthday how weird and cool is that?! x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Mimi   

happy birthday Fydd


----------



## Ffydd

How are you feeling Pix, I trust the opp went ahead ok? x


----------



## PixTrix

had a bit of an ordeal, but much better thanks Fydd. A step closer to tx now! Double celebration for you today Fydd 26 weeks and 26 years! How are you?


----------



## Ffydd

Good at the moment thanks. Had a nice day today x


----------



## PixTrix

aw lovely x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all, thanks for the Mimi updates Kara, it's so exciting! Good luck Mimi!!!

Nic, great to hear your scan went well today.

Sorry you are having a rubbish time at work Claire, not long til you can shut the door on it all

Happy birthday Ffydd, glad all is well with you!

Glad you made a decision you are comfortable with Pick, that's the most important thing.

Ravan, how are you? Hope you and Sam are keeping well

Hi Pix, glad you are feeling better

Had a long day at work today, got home and sent dh to tesco to buy a big trifle, mmmm.

GOOD LUCK MIMI!!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sarah. Hope you enjoy the trifle yum


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh I did thanks, and there's more for tomorrow woohoo!


----------



## claire1

Michelle good luck for today.  Will be thinking of you.

Ffydd happy birthday

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

i text mimi and she was showered and ready so just waiting for induction now woo hoo

ffydd spooky, glad your well

claire work is such a pain, im still fighting with mine about money!

sarah you little piggy lol

ravan hiya hunni

pix hope your recoving well

im good, had an upset tum last night boo boo


----------



## kara76

mimi is having the teabag type induction so ladies send labour vibes cause they are only trying induction once....no messing


----------



## claire1

Good luck Michelle hope things are moving for you


----------



## claire1

Has anyone heard anything off Michelle?  Hope the induction has worked.


----------



## Jule

I've just heard from her and nothing has happened.if nothing happens by tom plan is c section tom


----------



## kara76

naughtie tt is too comfy

im not well got mega sore throat and tyler has a cold and wont let me put her down......im off again now as im hurting

come on tt we are waiting


----------



## julespenfold

Just popping in to see how michelle was doing, fingers crossed we have a new little one tomoz and she is doing ok xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Sounds like TT is snuggled in tight. Maybe things will get moving tonight, either way TT will be here very soon, thinking of you Mimi!

Sorry you are feeling ill Kara, poor you and Tyler, hope cuddles make you both feel better

How are you Claire? Hope work was better today

DH has left me home alone for a couple of days. My baby books arrived today though so now I'm going to read up on what the hell a teabag induction is lol

Oh, Holland just scored, 3-1 they are my team in the sweepstake at work woohoo!


----------



## Shellebell

now do I leave this thread open, or do you think a brand new clean one will entice TT to make an appearance


----------



## claire1

A new one may encourage TT to arrive before tomorrow.  It may be easier for Michelle to look at one thread for well wishes/congratulations.

Thanks Shell


----------



## kara76

sarah its a slow release type of induction and can be taken out unlike the gel

i had this on my second try


----------



## kara76

guess for mimi

tomorrow 7th july lol girl 8lbs 1 oz


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah, thanks for the explanation Kara!

Kara tomorrow 7th july lol girl 8lbs 1 oz
Sarah boy 8lb 7 oz


----------



## kara76

im off to my mums tomorrow so wont be online til later in the day so will text everyone when i hear

im not going to breast feeding club as im ill and dont wana pass on my germs , as this rate i will be breast feeding for 3 months before getting there

how you feeling sarah? you still being a piggy lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh it's so exciting, can't wait to hear the news. 

I'm fine thanks, yep, still a piggy, I can't stop!


----------



## kara76

sarah are you coming to the meet monday? 

im so so excited for mimi and steve


----------



## SarahJaneH

I don't think I can make it as builders starting and I need to be around. If all goes ok might be able to get away. I'll be sad to miss it as it looks like there'll be a good crowd.


----------



## kara76

thats great you have the builders in cause omg pregnancy goes quick, we still have things to do that i meant to do around week 12 lol

i better go and get sorted

emailed my letter to work tonight and told them they have 7 days to confirm so im in the bad books now lol

chat soon and tomorrow we will have another ff baby yay yay


----------



## miriam7

oh its so exiting ..heres hoping this time tomorrow tt is here and michelle will be recovering


----------



## PixTrix

oo still no baby. THinking of you Michelle, when I said it would be wednesday I was hoping for before!

Kara tomorrow 7th july lol girl 8lbs 1 oz
Sarah boy 8lb 7 oz
Pix Boy 9lbs ish!


----------



## Ravan

Kara tomorrow 7th july lol girl 8lbs 1 oz
Sarah boy 8lb 7 oz
Pix Boy 9lbs ish!
Ravan boy 6lb 11oz 

Im being nice and giving a light weight lol
Hope your all well


----------



## claire1

Michelle hope everything is OK?  Will be thinking of you today, bet your so excited.  As we all are.

Kara girl 8lbs 1 oz
Sarah boy 8lb 7 oz
Pix Boy 9lbs ish!
Ravan boy 6lb 11oz
Claire boy 8lb 5oz

Kara hope your feeling a bit better.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

morning all

michelle is being accessed at 1030 but tt seems too comfy lol

i might be out so will text someone to update

michelle wants to thank everyone for the support


----------



## kara76

omg Tyler has her jabs on tuesday!!!


----------



## Ravan

Just had an update from Kara about Mimi,They are going to give her gel at lunch,if they are not too busy!

Come on Mimi,we are all behind you............and waiting!! lol


----------



## Ravan

I'm pacing the floor! Hope something is happening for mimi.


----------



## miriam7

if shes only just had gel we got a long night of  waiting


----------



## kara76

no updates as yet

i will update as i hear

better go and sort dinner


----------



## SarahJaneH

I hope Mimi is ok, sounds like they changed the plan again. We're with you all the way Mimi!

Ravan, have you worn a hole in your carpet with all that pacing?!

Miriam, you're right, we could be in for a long night 

Hope you have had a good day Kara, can't believe Tyler has jabs next week already


----------



## Queenie1

mimi good luck hope things start moving soon and can't wait to hear that tt has arrived.


----------



## Jule

Mimi i really hope things are happening this time for you and we here very soon about the birth of your little baby


----------



## Ravan

Sarah I think my carpet is not threadbare lol No news yet anyone?


----------



## PixTrix

hope you are ok Mimi and tiddly makes an appearance soon xxx

How you feeling about taking Tyler for her jabs Kara? If you need someone  to hold her for you I am more than willing. I did it for my friend, so shout if you need.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Hasn't mimi had the baby yet?   carpet is ruined so gonna bite my nails for a while


----------



## PixTrix

lets hope you don't have to get to the stage of finding something else to do cos you have bitten all your nails off Raven!!! Hope you and Sam are well


----------



## Ravan

How long does it take for gods sake lol    Just push lol
I hate waiting for good news lol
How are you after your op pix?


----------



## PixTrix

you've made me giggle now got a vision of Mimi pushing!!! Much better now thanks Raven will be glad when stitches have come out!


----------



## Ravan

wheres Kara,she might be able to go to the hospital and tell her to hurry up!
(only joking mimi,I'm excited for you!)
ouch are you waiting for laparoscopy now?


----------



## kara76

pushing now would be great as we would have a baby before bedtime lol, no news  

i could do there and pretend im mw lol


----------



## kara76

pix cheers for the offer, im sure we will be ok. i hope i dont cry lol. tyler is gona be strong like her mum, im not too worried about the jabs themselfs its the feeling poorly afterwards

i have a root canel to have tomorrow boo hiss boo

i think im gona have to text her lol


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck with tylers jabs i am sure she will be fine, strong like her mummy. good luck with root canal sounds painful

hi pix  hope you are well


----------



## PixTrix

lol yeah waiting for lap now and then hopefully all systems go.

Hopefully Tyler won't feel too poorly afterwards Kara, how is her cold? Hope you are feeling better too. Oo yuk root canal


----------



## kara76

text sent and ive told mimi we are all rooting for her

a 40min root canal, scale and polish and filling to be replace.....joy lol i dont like injections in my mouth. mil is coming with me to watch tyler


----------



## PixTrix

oo Kara, just think of hopefully no more toothache x

I'm good thanks Queenie, how are you doing?


----------



## kara76

no more toothache is such a plus point lol

im praying mimi is too busy to text me back...if nothing is happening she is gona be ****** off


----------



## PixTrix

there certainly is a bit of a pattern with naught IVF Wales babies. Hope its soon bless her


----------



## kara76

damn damn

mimi has text back, no news! no contractions!


----------



## Ravan

ouch Kara,root canal.....do they drill down to the root? I think I need my first filling ever,hope I dont need that!


----------



## Ravan

no! Tell her to walk up the stairs lol


----------



## kara76

they told be to walk the stairs sideways i felt like a crab lol, i did so much walking my feet hurt lol...yep they drill the root out and they out in a thing that looks like a tooth cleaner lol

i wonder if mimi has swore yet lol


----------



## Ravan

So nothing?Not even a twinge? Are they just gonna wait till morning to do c-sec or try more gel?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah bless Mimi, she must be fed up now

Ravan, better bite your nails verrrry slowly...or find another carpet to ruin   

Ouch indeed Kara, hope you get on ok tomorrow and here's to no more toothache

Queenie, Pix, hope you are both ok


----------



## kara76

i asked if any contractions mimi replied saying not yet anyway, ive asked if they are gona do more gel. they tend to give it 6 hours apart usually.

i would go and see her but i dont wana take tyler in a hospital before jabs, i will have to take someone to take tyler for a walk when tt arrives cause im not missing going to see her lol i think girl


----------



## Ravan

hi sarah,you coming monday? cant wait to have a bump rub lol
Kara you are much braver than me.....ouch


----------



## Ravan

I so wish I wasnt so far away!


----------



## kara76

i better go, im gona leave my laptop on so if i hear anything in the night i can post quick while feeding lol...i might take it to the nursery with me

come on tt we are all ready for you to meet your mummy

ravan i wish you werent either!im not brave just wana end the pain and ive waited a long time lol

night all , i will be back if any news


----------



## Ravan

I'll have my phone on Kara if anything happens lol.

Gonna have a shower,then pace the bathroom tiles lol they'll take longer to wear out lol

Nite all ,good luck mimi


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies just a quick one im of to work   

Good luck mimi i hope tt arrives soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ravan, don't think I can make it Monday, builders are starting work on the house and I need to be around. Will definitely be at the next one when hopefully bump will be a proper bump and not just a spare tyre lol. 

Night all,


----------



## miriam7

dam! poor mimi its such a bloody pain when it doesnt work ...really hope things change over night looks like she needs drip or c sec   hope root canal goes ok kara ive had it done before and its not very pleasant !


----------



## Queenie1

mimi hope tt arrives soon. thinking of you

kara good luck at the dentist.


----------



## trickynic

COME ON MIMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravan

still waiting! Hope mimi is ok.
Kara good luck at dentist.
Sarah thats a shame you cant come to meet,I'll just have to wait for my bump rub


----------



## kara76

morning

mimi did have some pains but they stop and they were gona give more gel but they are too busy, she is ****** off as you can imagine

ive just got up opps lol tyler still sleeping!!!weird. our tax credits have come through and wow we get £20 a week lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh poor Mimi, that's not fair, I bet she has sworn a few times now. Fingers crossed today is the day   

Don't spend your credits all at once Kara! Hope dentist goes ok today

Yeah, I'm sad I can't make Monday Ravan, will miss you all

Have a good day all


----------



## PixTrix

Mimi swear, never lol Thinking of you Mimi, I hope today is the day.

Hope all goes well with dentist Kara

Hello everyone


----------



## claire1

Oh I thought we'd have some good news this morning.  I hate it when they say they want to do things, but then say they're too busy to do it.  Hope they manage to get around to giving more gel today.

Thinking of you Michelle.


----------



## Ravan

New update from Kara for mimi....just had more gel and she has high bp today.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for update Ravan, let's hope this does the trick. Thinking of you Mimi!!


----------



## miriam7

not suprised she got high blood pressure all this waiting must be driving her insane! cmon tt its time you try and break your way out


----------



## popsi

just got in from hols.. thought TT would be here by now.. poor mimi xxxx

love to the rest of you .. back laterxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

no more updates yet, im kinda hoping the next update will be its a boy or its a girl lol

no root canal for me, 4 jabs which is the max and i could still feel it so i have to go back, he has treated it and refilled it for now. better go and get on to the tax credits people they have screwed up our forms lol


----------



## Queenie1

mim hope you are ok and that tt makes an appearance soon. thinking of you


----------



## PixTrix

oh what, came for news come on tiddly show your face lol hope all is well with Michelle.

Oh sounds like you had a nasty time at the dentist Kara, hope does the trick


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thinking of you Mimi, hope tt is here soon   

Kara, that sounds painful, hope you are feeling ok and if not, take it out on the tax credit muppets!


----------



## sugar-fairy

I know I have not posted on here before but I am regularly here checking for updates about Mimi and TT.

Just want to send my love to the Thomas family and hope that baby arrives soon   

I saw Lyndon today and he also sends his love and that he is so happy that tt is on the way.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## miriam7

damm still no news   poor mimi i bet shes had enough she wasnt sleeping well before hospital i bet shes knackered before going into labour! come on tt we are all waiting to hear if you are boy or girl


----------



## Ravan

Oh still nothing,poor mimi,she must be knackered.
Hope today is the day for you.


----------



## pickwick

Mimi I hope today's the day, thinking of you.x


----------



## claire1

Fingers crossed something will happen today.

Will try to log on later to see if any news.


----------



## kara76

morning all

i text mimi this morning and not even a twinge, jeez god knows whats gona get tt to get on his/her way


----------



## SarahJaneH

flippin heck poor Mimi, let's hope things happen for her today. 

How you feeling today Kara?


----------



## Ravan

I think that baby is going to need a hand coming out.Bet shes really hacked off


----------



## kara76

needs a bomb up her muff lol

my tooth hurts lol well not my tooth but my gum where they jabbed me, my flipping pay cheque hasnt been paid in again!!ive text a work mate to see if she is paying it in and if its not there my monday im gona get legal advice!! not happy. waiting for an email about a wardrobe i want for tylers room, i put in a cheeky offer lol and off to baby massage later


----------



## kara76

luke has gone away


----------



## Ravan

not for good I hope! lol


----------



## kara76

no he is coming back early hours sunday morning, i was gona go but Tyler and I havent been feeling well


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm off to a wedding this weekend in the midlands. Hard to imagine watching the rain outside, but its supposed be 30 degrees plus over there. I hate being too hot! Will have to check for mimi news on my phone.

Hope you and Tyler have a nice weekend together Kara and feel better soon.

What are you up to Ravan, apart from more pacing lol


----------



## Ravan

Hope you feel a bit better soon Kara.Oh just think you have Tyler all to yourself this weekend! Fun fun fun

Sarah,no more pacing ,my feet hurt lol This sunday is Andys birthday so we are out saturday and sunday yay.Going to take Sam to the beach


----------



## kara76

sarah enjoy the wedding, i will text you with updates 

ravan happy birthday to andy hope you have a great weekend, do you need picking up on monday>


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh thanks Kara that would be great. 

Have a fab time at the beach Ravan, happy birthday Andy!


----------



## Ravan

no thanks kara,I have the car


----------



## julespenfold

Wot still now sign of tt - Mimi you must be going up the wall, I can imagine the walls turning a pale shade of blue lol, thinking of you hun xx

Kara - Is luke off racing this weekend? I sympathise completely with your tooth have had the same thing three times now and I don't think there is a worse pain than tooth ache

Sarah - have a fab weekend the sun is shinning and its very warm here in Bristol x

Raven - Will be great to catch up  with you and Sam on Monday hope Andy has a fab birthday and you have a great time on the beach.

Hello to all you other bumps and babies hope everyone is ok and has a fab weekend

Jules x


----------



## Ravan

any news on mimi yet?hope shes ok.


----------



## kara76

4th induction for mimi and still no twinges let alone contractions lol

had a lovely time at baby massage,tyler is so socialable. then found an amazing baby shop with mil, beautiful wooden toys and a pink car zoom zoom


----------



## claire1

Oh love her.  Think this baby may need extra encouragement to come out.  TT is defo to comfortable.  Hope things start soon.

Kara glad you had a good time at baby massage.

Sarah hope you have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## kara76

mimi havin some pains so fingers crossed again girls


----------



## PixTrix

Oo let this be it    good luck Mimi, thanks Kara


----------



## Jule

good luck mimi hope this is it


----------



## Ravan

good luck mimi,will be thinking of you. pant pant push,pant pant push


----------



## ebonie

Good luck mimi hope by the morning TT will be here by tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Well girls I've just txt mimi and she had labour pains all night,had pethidine which has eased the pain but the cervix is still closed!don't know what the nxt plan is with her


----------



## Jule

Aah poor mimi I've just spoken to her.she been up all nite with one long contraction.she has been in agony.she has had the gel 5 times and not dialted at all.cervixis still tighly closed and baby is up high.hopefully a plan today.
Thinkin of u lots mimi take care,big hugs to you


----------



## trickynic

Poor Mimi! She sounds like she's having a right time of it! I hope all IVF babies are not as naughty as this one - I'm only allowing myself 2 hours from first twinge to pushing out BOTH!   ..............naive?.....me?


----------



## kara76

been texting mimi this morning, i hope they have a plan for her now

nic so far most ivf wales babies are naughtie.....nah your not naive at all pmsl lol


----------



## claire1

Nic they were my thoughts too.  I'm hoping thats it's just the IVF Wales baby girls that are naughty when it comes to delivery.  Hope your OK?

Michelle hope you get a plan soon.   that you get to meet tt by tonight


----------



## Ravan

Claire I think its the girls too  only problem I had with Sam is I needed forceps everything else was a breeze lol....I was 8cm by the time I was admitted lol

Hope it all goes well with mimi today.


----------



## Ravan

just had txt from mimi,looks like c-sec today.

Good luck mimi


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sounds like poor mimi has had a tough time over the last few days.    that tt is here by tea time. Bet she just wants the baby out now.

Cant wait to hear the baby is here safely    to mimi and tt


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Mimi    been thinking about you this week..... sounds like it wont be long now. 

Yes just the IVF Wales girls that are naughty ....... Morgan was simply a dream - yeah right   

Not read back yet so just a quick hello from me 
x


----------



## popsi

oh bless... good luck Mimi hope TT arrives soon xxx

love to you all... sorry [email protected] at personals... just so busy with DH on hols we are out and about all the time xx


----------



## claire1

Can someone give me a text if any news about Michelle.  Going out later.    that we get some news tonight.


----------



## Jule

Baby boy for michelle born by c section 10ib steffan
Congratulations both xx


----------



## popsi

oh how fab !! what a size bless, lovely name xxxx Congratulations x


----------



## Ravan

fantastic news! hope mother and son are doing well,cant wait to meet him.And LOVE the name.....oooooh 10lb,that would never of come out the dooda way lol well done mimi


----------



## sugar-fairy

What fantastic news. Congratulations on your new arrival mimi xxxx


----------



## julespenfold

Congrats michelle hope ur all doing well xxx


----------



## Our Rach

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241613.new#new


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news Mimi! Congratulations!


----------



## Ravan

Kara if you go in and see mimi and son,can you take a pic?(if its ok with mimi) so we can all see him?


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo huge congratulations Mimi,    well done you   will expect you both at the meet now    only joking hope you are resting now and soon home with your precious boy. A hard journey of many years with such a happy ending x

Raven you have made me laugh about the dooda way lol I can't believe that my friend had a natural birth with a 10lb 9 and no stitches, there's nothing natural about that!!!


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Mimi thats fab news, hope you are both doing well.x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations Mimi and Mr Mimi - and welcome to the world little (ish!) Steffan.   
Hope you are all doing well - cherish every moment Mimi - you have waited soooooo long for this very special day .....  
Cant wait to see a pic (and have a cwtch) of your special little man  
x


----------



## kara76

congratulations michelle abd steve

you waited long enough now your a mummy and daddy at last. i know that will be loving it already and bet you cant stop looking at your boy, yep your boy girl...you did it

yippee


----------



## miriam7

so true kara bet shes pinching herself tonight and cant stop looking at him    10lb what a chunky monkey   congratulations both so pleased for you ..cant wait to meet him


----------



## claire1

Congratulations to you both Michelle & Steve    .


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations to you both on the birth of your son    After all these years your little well 10lb bundle  is with  u in ur arms xxxxxxxx I cant wait to see a picture  of him ,big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Michelle and Steve, so so happy for you both, you must be on cloud 9! Hope you are all doing well xxxx


----------



## Sam76

Wonderful news, just wonderful. Congratulations Michelle xxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ive been to meet baby steffan and omg he is lush, so handsome. i cried like a baby, this mothering lark has turnt me all soft lol. michelle is a natural mother as i knew she would be, she is beaming from ear to ear


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Mimi!!! i'm so happy for you and DH....Enjoy!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Michelle and dh. So pleased for you both.xx


----------



## miriam7

how was mimi feeling after the c sec i  bet shes knackered and cant wait to get him home


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great you got to see Mimi and Steffan, Kara. I reckon you're right Miriam, hope they can go home soon and start family life, oh how fantastic that will be!


----------



## ratsy

Congratulations mimi and dh on ur gorgeous lil boy  ratsy x x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all, how is everyone today?

Hope Mimi and Steffan are doing well. 

Kara, good luck for Tyler's jabs tomorrow 

Claire, Nic, Pick, Ffydd how are you all feeling?

Miriam, Ravan, Taffy hope you and little ones are all enjoying sunshine

afm had a lovely weekend away at friends wedding. Got another one this weekend so just washed my frock! Have come back home though to find a swarm of bees has taken up residence in our chimney so have to sort that out grrr


----------



## claire1

Morning Sarah

Glad you had a good time at the wedding.  Bees thats a pain, we had then in the eves 2 years ago.  The council came and took them away for us and re homed them   .  Was free too, which was a shock.

I'm not too bad thanks, have a few twinges etc, so hoping jr is getting into position.

Kara I have a gift for Michelle & Steffan, if I bring it later do you mind giving it to her, when you see her next.


----------



## kara76

sarah bees what a pain mine you i quite like bees lol

claire no problem hun i will see michelle again once she is home

got to dash im sorted the new wardrobe for tyler and sorting her bag, i carry loads of stuff lol


----------



## pickwick

Hi Sarah, I am ok thanks.  I have been feeling a bit rough for the first time over the weekend and today.  I feel a bit sick and I keep getting really bad headaches.  I am guessing this is normal though during pregnancy and I am eating properly and drinking plenty of water so fingers crossed it passes.
That's lovely Kara that you have seen Mimi and Steffan, how wonderful.xxxxx
Hello to all you lovely ladies, I hoep you all had a good weekend.x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woooooooo hooooooooo         
Morgan has just been weighed and is now 12lb 4oz - he has put on a whopping 15.5 oz in 2 weeks - I am over the flipping moon!!!!! 
He is still between the 2nd and 9th centiles - but its a good gain...... so well done son!

Hello everyone else - hope everyone is doing ok - off to get ready and hope to see some of you later .....
(skips off happily to get changed - wondering whether the boy will still fit in any of his clothes lol   )


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Pick...sorry to hear you're not feeling 100%...lets hope it passes quickly and you can get on with enjoying being pregnant!! xx

Sarah...sounds like you are busy with weddings at the moment!!! hope you are ok xx

Taffy... fab news about Morgan's weight gain..hope you had a good time tonight and found something for him to wear!! xx

Hi Kara..Hope you and Tyler are good and had a good time at the meet..is this Tyler's first official meet in b'end? xx

Claire - are you next?  I can't believe you are 34 weeks already!! not long now hun xx

Hope Mimi and Steffan are doing well and both ok!!

AFM...no news have my planning appt next week to look forward to!!

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are feeling ok Claire, so you are top of the waiting list now, we'll have to start guesses for you soon!

Pick, sorry you are feeling rough, that's a pain I bet you were hoping you had escaped the sickness. I've been feeling a bit queasy but not actually sick. I find its worse if I let myself get hungry, then get this weird taste in my mouth that just won't go away, it's very odd. Glad you are eating ok, I am too....far too much in fact lol. Hope the headaches ease soon for you.

Taffy that's brilliant news about Morgan's weight gain, you must be so chuffed!

Hi there Jo, hope you are well - good luck for next week!

Hope you all had a nice evening at the meet girls,

Well, the bees have gone quiet for now....I'm hoping that they won't have to kill them as I like bees and we need them. Council are phoning me back tomorrow so we'll see what they suggest.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

just a quick message as im not to well so gona try a lazy day until jabs at 230 boo boo. still not feeling well and have a mega bad back, think i lifted something heavy opps! i writen another email to work about when the hell they are gona answer my last email which is due today


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are feeling better soon Kara, good luck for Tyler's jabs, sure she will be a brave girl!


----------



## pickwick

Kara I hope you feel better soon.  Good luck with Tyler's jabs.xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242176.0


----------

